# Microsoft Flight Simulator 2020 Selbsthilfegruppe



## fud1974 (25. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Siehe Titel.. ich finde ja bei aller Faszination.. Das Ding erklärt einem NIX!! 

Fast nix.

Okay, das Tutorial für die absoluten Grundlagen mit einer vergleichsweise "simplen" (haha) Cessna 152 ist ja schön, aber selbst bei der Kiste werden Details ausgespart, schon bei den moderneren Hobby Fliegern wird es schwierig, denn die haben alle mindestens Garmin G1000 Glass Cockpit 
oder was anderes vergleichbares (jede davon mit leicht anderen Aufbau an Bedienlogik), Autopilot, GPS, ILS und was weiß ich noch alles.... und ja, bei einer SIM soll man sich einarbeiten, ist ja auch schön und gut. Aber die Checkliste und Tipps beim Fliegen sind kein Ersatz für eine ordentliche
Einführung in die doch recht komplexen Themen.

Von den großen Fliegern (Airbus und Boeing, davon wohl beide mit etwas unterschiedlicher Logik da unterschiedliche Philosophien) will ich erst gar nicht anfangen, Flight Computer usw.

Also, wer hat Material zum Fortbilden? Andere Tipps und Tricks? Besteht da Interesse?

Ich fang mal an:

1.) Von "Squirrel" auf Youtube einige Tutorials, ruhiger, reifer Youtuber, also keine Angst dass er auch mit Grimasse ins Gesicht springt (aber englisch halt):

Bisher aber eher nur Basics da, einige andere Sachen kann man sich in den anderen Playlists von ihm eventuell ableiten wenn er die großen Flieger bedient.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL4q_Tbv0jM&list=PLbphwhPw2JuvwwsD-H3xoxmb4PUbCyZen


2.) Die große deutsche Konkurrenzzeitschrift zur PCGames bringt ein Sonderheft und ePaper raus.. werde ich nicht direkt verlinken. Aber sieht vielversprechend aus und Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt. Werde ich mal holen. Auf der Webseite von denen kann man einiges lese, ist aber hinter der bekannten Paywall.

Also, go ahead!


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2020)

Ich denke und hoffe einfach daß es Addons mit Flugschulen für bestimmte Flugzeugtypen geben wird, daß man dann sich für die weiteren Typen bei Unterschieden den Rest trotzdem ableiten kann.

Das Sonderheft ist natürlich bestellt. Ganz klar.


----------



## Batze (25. August 2020)

Hier ein paar Start Grundlagen des Spiels.
https://www.gamez.de/guides/microsoft-flight-simulator-2020-guide-tipps-tricks/

Ich denke aber da muss man noch ein paar Wochen warten bis sich in der Guide Szene mehr findet.


----------



## McDrake (25. August 2020)

Bei Squirrel bin ich auch gelandet


----------



## fud1974 (25. August 2020)

ePaper vom Sonderheft ist da... bisher bin ich sehr angetan! Schon auf den ersten Seiten wurde das Geheimnis gelüftet warum bei mir die Zeitbeschleunigung nicht geht..


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2020)

Email habe ich auch gesehen. Aber noch keinen DL gestartet. Sitze im Büro.


----------



## Batze (25. August 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Schon auf den ersten Seiten wurde das Geheimnis gelüftet warum bei mir die Zeitbeschleunigung nicht geht..


Bestimmt weil du nicht mit der SR 71 Blackbird unterwegs warst, da geht es eben schneller.


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2020)

Lool. Die SR 71 ist zwar ein militärisches Spionageflugzeug. Aber komplett unbewaffnet. Dafür extrem schnell. Solche Maschinen wie die SR 71 oder die U2 wären wie auch eine DC3 Dakota ein Grenzfall für einen zivilen FS. Beim DCS wäre das kein Problem. Beim FS weiß ich es nicht wo Ms die Grenzen für Contents zieht. Ob diese strikt zivil sein müssen oder ob eventuell auch ein militärisches aber unbewaffnetes Flugzeug machbar ist. Was z.B. auch eine Awacs oder Navy-Rettungshelis einschließen würde.

Dieses Flugzeug wäre als Addon für den FS 2020 aus meiner Sicht/meiner Meinung nach aber durchaus denkbar. Ebenso wie die Vorgängerin U2. D.h. wenn sich einer an die Umsetzung des Flugmodells von diesen beiden Maschinen traut. Wäre mal interessant zu sehen wie der Blick im FS2020 auf die Erde aus 20-30.000 m Flughöhe aussieht.


----------



## VictoryCount (25. August 2020)

Super Idee mit dem Thread, geht es da nur um die "Selbsthilfe" oder kann man auch sonstige Themen ansprechen oder gibts da noch einen allgemeinen Thread?

Die kurze Flugschule ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber eben viel zu kurz, da dürfte viel mehr kommen. 
Zum Fliegen gehört halt viel mehr dazu als nur das Flugzeug steuern; die ganzen Checklists und Workflows durchführen, das Flugzeug ein bisschen kennen, was es kann und die nötigen Kenndaten (Geschwindigkeiten etc..), das Selbe bei den Flughäfen (Traffic, Höhen etc.) Gibt es da eigentlich auch irgendwelche Karten? usw. 
Und da wäre es schon hilfreich wenn man ein bisschen Hilfe bekäme, vor allem wenn man sich ein bisschen tiefer in die Materie einarbeiten möchte.

Würde es ja cool finden wenn man in verschiedenen Missionen auch die Flugzeuge etwas näher kennenlernen könnte.

Ich habe ja die Disc Version, und finde das Handbuch nicht gerade umwerfend, da hätten sie auch ein bisschen hilfreichere Sachen reinpacken können. Wenigstens hat es eine Karte mit den wichtigsten Tastaturbefehlen, aber muss mir da wahrscheinlich noch zusätzlich den Rest ausdrucken, frage mich bei jeder zweiten Handlung welche Taste das jetzt schon wieder war. Zum Beispiel bei der Kamera, super dass es da soviele Möglichkeiten gibt, aber ist auch ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## fud1974 (25. August 2020)

VictoryCount schrieb:


> Super Idee mit dem Thread, geht es da nur um die "Selbsthilfe" oder kann man auch sonstige Themen ansprechen oder gibts da noch einen allgemeinen Thread?



Ich habe mir das noch nicht im einzelnen überlegt.. aber von mir aus kann hier alles rein was mit dem FS2020 zu tun hat, wobei ich dachte man beschränkt das auf "wie geht das und jenes" und technische Hilfsstellungen, keine überbordenden Diskussionen wie "MS ist doof warum ist X und Y nicht drin" oder so.



> Die kurze Flugschule ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber eben viel zu kurz, da dürfte viel mehr kommen.



Genau.



> Zum Fliegen gehört halt viel mehr dazu als nur das Flugzeug steuern; die ganzen Checklists und Workflows durchführen, das Flugzeug ein bisschen kennen, was es kann und die nötigen Kenndaten (Geschwindigkeiten etc..), das Selbe bei den Flughäfen (Traffic, Höhen etc.) Gibt es da eigentlich auch irgendwelche Karten? usw.
> Und da wäre es schon hilfreich wenn man ein bisschen Hilfe bekäme, vor allem wenn man sich ein bisschen tiefer in die Materie einarbeiten möchte.



This.



> Würde es ja cool finden wenn man in verschiedenen Missionen auch die Flugzeuge etwas näher kennenlernen könnte.



Double-This..  Genau deswegen würde ich FS2020 auch leicht abwerten, Im Jahre 2020 erwarte ich da von einer derartig namhafen Sim irgendwie mehr was die Wissensvermittlung angeht. 

Ja, man soll sich einarbeiten, aber ich würde da schon erwarten dass man da auch im didaktischen Bereich mal Fort- und nicht Rückschritte macht (denn es gab Sims die haben da ja schon früher mehr erklärt), oder alternativ...



> Ich habe ja die Disc Version, und finde das Handbuch nicht gerade umwerfend, da hätten sie auch ein bisschen hilfreichere Sachen reinpacken können. Wenigstens hat es eine Karte mit den wichtigsten Tastaturbefehlen, aber muss mir da wahrscheinlich noch zusätzlich den Rest ausdrucken, frage mich bei jeder zweiten Handlung welche Taste das jetzt schon wieder war. Zum Beispiel bei der Kamera, super dass es da soviele Möglichkeiten gibt, aber ist auch ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig.



.. hatten sie früher bessere Handbücher. 

Ich sag es ungern, aber nach erster Sichtung ist das hier nicht näher benannte Sonderheft der Konkurrenz (PC Games, this could have been you!) so ein bisschen das fehlende Handbuch, inklusive Tastenbelegungsübersicht.


----------



## VictoryCount (25. August 2020)

Stimmt, das Sonderheft... Muss ich mir auch gleich bestellen, mal sehen wie es mit Sendungen in die Schweiz aussieht.
Naja, beim FSX hatte es glaub ich gar nichts mehr dabei, aber das war ja auch gerade die Zeit wo so Zeugs komplett aus der Mode kam, möglichst spartanisch war die Devise.
Und vorher hatte ich seit FlightSImulator for *hust* Windows95 *hust* keinen Flugsimulator mehr im Hause(abgesehen vom Combat FS). Da war noch ein richtig fettes Handbuch dabei. Aber da war ich noch zu jung um da genauer rein zu schauen... Und ja, das waren aber auch noch andere Zeiten.


----------



## fud1974 (25. August 2020)

VictoryCount schrieb:


> Stimmt, das Sonderheft... Muss ich mir auch gleich bestellen, mal sehen wie es mit Sendungen in die Schweiz aussieht.



Es gibt ja auch das ePaper in das ich gerade schaue. (Hochtrabener Name für das PDF). Sehr erhellend!


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2020)

VictoryCount schrieb:


> Stimmt, das Sonderheft... Muss ich mir auch gleich bestellen, mal sehen wie es mit Sendungen in die Schweiz aussieht.
> Naja, beim FSX hatte es glaub ich gar nichts mehr dabei, aber das war ja auch gerade die Zeit wo so Zeugs komplett aus der Mode kam, möglichst spartanisch war die Devise.
> Und vorher hatte ich seit FlightSImulator for *hust* Windows95 *hust* keinen Flugsimulator mehr im Hause(abgesehen vom Combat FS). Da war noch ein richtig fettes Handbuch dabei. Aber da war ich noch zu jung um da genauer rein zu schauen... Und ja, das waren aber auch noch andere Zeiten.



Hatte den MS Combat Flight Simulator 1 und 2.   Teil 1 war gut, Teil 2 repetiv von den Missionen her. Dann kam irgendwann IL2 was jahrelang für mich die Referenz bei den Combat Flight Simulatoren war.


----------



## McDrake (25. August 2020)

Bissl Offtopic, aber für Leute, welche wissen sollen, wie ECHTS Fliegen funktioniert.
Der Tüp Flog F-16, F-18 und zZ 737-800. Er weiss also um was es geht.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BAt6y1-XijY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## VictoryCount (25. August 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch das ePaper in das ich gerade schaue. (Hochtrabener Name für das PDF). Sehr erhellend!


Ok, hab das Teil schon bestellt und das elekronischePapier runtergeladen


MichaelG schrieb:


> Hatte den MS Combat Flight Simulator 1 und 2.   Teil 1 war gut, Teil 2 repetiv von den Missionen her. Dann kam irgendwann IL2 was jahrelang für mich die Referenz bei den Combat Flight Simulatoren war.


Teil 1 hatte ich nicht, damals hat mein Bruder den "Jane's World War II Fighters",  der war auch ziemlich gut, soweit ich mich da noch erinnere. Die Flugzeuge haben sich mir eingeprägt; Spitfire, Mustang, Messerschmitt Me 262... Das war auch mein erster Kontakt mit diesem Genre. 
Combat FS Teil 2 habe ich dann wegen Pearl Harbor gekauft  und gedacht das käme dann auch vor, was ja nicht so war. Aber das Szenario hat mir trotzdem gefallen, aber ja das stimmt, die Missionen waren ziemlich eintönig.  Habe es aber trotzdem gerne gespielt.

Dazu kommt mir gerade in den Sinn dass ich mal noch so ein U-Boot Game ausgeliehen bekam, Silent Hunter 4 oder so, war auch noch interessant, aber war mir doch dann sehr träge und langatmig, und das Handbuch war dann nochmals etwa doppelt oder 3fach so dick wie bei einem alten Flugsimulator...

Der 3te Combat FS Teil habe ich nur kurz gespielt, aber den habe ich vom Missionsdesign auch ziemlich in guter Erinnerung. Danach habe ich glaub ich kein einziges mehr gespielt. IL2 habe ich somit auch verpasst. Aber wo wir gerade drüber sprechen reizt es mich auch wieder. 
Welches Game ist den momentan zu empfehlen? Jemand hat glaub War Thunder erwähnt, oder?


----------



## golani79 (25. August 2020)

VictoryCount schrieb:


> Welches Game ist den momentan zu empfehlen? Jemand hat glaub War Thunder erwähnt, oder?



Kommt drauf an, was du haben willst.
Warthunder halt eher für den Arcade-Bereich (auch, wenns Sim als Einstellung gibt), aber so wirklich ne Sim ist WT für mich nicht.

Als kompletteres WWII Paket gibt es IL-2 Great Battles - mehrere Szenarien, die jeweils mehrere Flugzeuge enthalten und separat erhältlich sind (Stalingrad, Moskau, Bodenplatte, Kuban und als nächstes Normandie).

Die am besten modellierten Flugzeuge, was Flugverhalten und Systeme angeht, gibt es meiner Meinung nach in DCS.
Der Nachteil hier ist, einzelne Module sind recht teuer. Maps sind hier auch einzeln zu kaufen. Gibt es aber kostenlos zu testen inkl der Georgien-Map und mit der Trainerversion der P-51 (full fidelity) und einem modernen Flugzeug, der Su-25, ohne Clickpit.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fdl-ananas (26. August 2020)

Einen schönen *Einstieg* in die virtuelle Fliegerei gab es damals im Handbuch zum FS 2000. Ich wünschte ich wüsste wo ich meines gelassen habe.
Glücklicherweise weiß das Internet alles und man kann das Buch als PDF zum Download finden, z.B. hier: Microsoft Flight Simulator 2000 / PC (DOS/Windows) / Downloads - replacementdocs
Im *Kapitel 7 / Learning to fly with Rod Machado * wird von geradeaus fliegen bis zum ILS Approach jede Menge Grundlegendes erklärt. Tastaturkürzel und Szenarios mögen sich geändert haben, die Prinzipien und Theorie sind aber nach wie vor gleich.

€dit: Ergänzend: Rod Machado's Ground School aus dem FS2002: http://www.replacementdocs.com/download.php?view.662

Einen weiteren (englischen) Youtube Kanal für *Flugtutorials* gibt's hier: https://www.youtube.com/c/jfavignano/videos
Bisher nur zwei Tutorial Videos und nicht ganz so ausführlich wie beim Squirrel, dafür hangelt er sich durch die Flugschulen-Szenarios der Sim und ergänzt diese mit seiner Erfahrung aus der realen Fliegerei.

Und wer sich näher mit dem *A320neo* beschäftigen möchte kann sich den von einem echten 320 Piloten erklären lassen, hier: https://www.youtube.com/user/filanjix/videos

Ansonsten kann es sich lohnen, da der FS 2020 nunmal eine Simulation ist, Resourcen aus der realen Fliegerei zu nutzen.

Auf Youtube gibt es z.B. unzählige "Flightschool" Videos, in denen man sich von Wetter über Sichtflugregeln bis VOR Navigation wirklich alles erklären lassen kann. Oft natürlich ein bischen ausführlicher, als man es für die Sim bräuchte, aber wie schon oben gesagt, die Prinzipien sind immer übertragbar.

Und wer mehr *Infos über die Flugzeuge *braucht sollte einfach mal deren Flight Manuals im Netz suchen. Insbesondere für die kleinen General Aviation Maschinen lässt sich da eigentlich immer etwas finden.
*Diamond* z.B. hat eine Seite auf der sich ohne Firlefanz und Kosten alle Unterlagen zu deren Maschinen herunterladen lassen: Diamond Aircraft :: Technical Publications
Wer also wissen möchte bei welcher Geschwindigkeit so eine DA62 abheben sollte oder wie die vollständigen Checklisten einer DA40 NG aussehen (im FS2020 gibt's ja derzeit nur "Stummel") wird hier fündig.

Handbücher für das in vielen Flugzeugen zu findende *G1000 *gibt's ebenfalls kostenlos zum Download, für die C172 z.B. hier: https://support.garmin.com/de-DE/?productID=503059&tab=manuals

Für *Kartenmaterial und Flugplanung* ist https://skyvector.com/ spannend (da kostenlos), allerdings bisher recht US-zentrisch. D.h. einfache Karten und Infos gibt es auch für unsere Breiten, Tiefergehendes, wie z.B. herunterladbare Flughafendiagramme, Anflugkarten, hochdetailierte Sichtflugkarten, etc. gibt's nur für die USA. (Vielleicht hilfreich für die Nevada Buschflüge.)

Ansonsten sieht man für Simmer noch oft Empfehlungen für das ebenfalls kostenlose LittleNavmap https://albar965.github.io/index.html. Die Integration in den FS2020 funktioniert aber wohl noch nicht so ganz fehlerfrei und weiter habe ich mich selbst auch nocht nicht beschäftigt.

Finde ich weitere Quellen, werde ich sie ggf. ergänzen.


----------



## Batze (26. August 2020)

Hihi, wenn ich hier so einiges über Handbücher lese. Könnt ihr euch noch an das Handbuch zu F-16 (Falcon 4.0) erinnern. Das war dicker als das New Yorker Telefonbuch . Und es war komplett in Deutsch übersetzt.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2020)

Weiß jemand, wie das mit Multi-Monitoring ist? AFAIK ist das noch nicht supportet, und wenn man es selbst "erzwingt" durch Desktop auf alle Monitore erweitern und ggf- Fenstermodus, sieht es nicht gut aus. Weiß jemand, was aktuell geht und was nicht?


----------



## Batze (26. August 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie das mit Multi-Monitoring ist? AFAIK ist das noch nicht supportet, und wenn man es selbst "erzwingt" durch Desktop auf alle Monitore erweitern und ggf- Fenstermodus, sieht es nicht gut aus. Weiß jemand, was aktuell geht und was nicht?



Also hier scheint es ganz gut zu funktionieren, und da gibt es noch so einiges Videos. Eventuell mal ein wenig durch zappen. Sollte also irgendwie funktionieren wenn man es so sieht. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pQbHP-i2Lc


----------



## Wubaron (26. August 2020)

Puh ich weiß schon warum ich nicht Fan von solchen Spielen bin. Klingt nach Arbeit statt nach Spaß. Aber was der eine als Arbeit sieht, ist für den anderen Spaß. Somit habt viel Spaß. 
Ps einen Flughafen haben sie vergessen: St. Helena


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Also hier scheint es ganz gut zu funktionieren, und da gibt es noch so einiges Videos. Eventuell mal ein wenig durch zappen. Sollte also irgendwie funktionieren wenn man es so sieht.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pQbHP-i2Lc



ok, aber wie? Mein Bruder überlegt sich das Setting. Er hatte seit Jahren keinen aktuellen PC und spielt an sich nicht, hatte aber den vorletzten FS ausgiebig gespielt und überlegt, es als Hobby wieder zu beginnen.


----------



## Batze (26. August 2020)

Also wenn das Spiel es von den Grundeinstellungen her nicht zulässt, weiß ich nicht da ich es noch nicht habe, hilft eben Google weiter. 
Aber wie du siehst, es funktioniert, eventuell mit Zusatz Tools.
Würde mich aber wundern das es nicht gehen würde, also VR Support ist ja auch mit drin, wieso also nicht Multimonitoring, was gerade bei solch einem Titel nach schreit. Würde mich echt wundern wenn das nicht gehen würde.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Also wenn das Spiel es von den Grundeinstellungen her nicht zulässt, weiß ich nicht da ich es noch nicht habe, hilft eben Google weiter.
> Aber wie du siehst, es funktioniert, eventuell mit Zusatz Tools.
> Würde mich aber wundern das es nicht gehen würde, also VR Support ist ja auch mit drin, wieso also nicht Multimonitoring, was gerade bei solch einem Titel nach schreit. Würde mich echt wundern wenn das nicht gehen würde.


Bei Google finde ich ja eben nix konkretes, außer dass es wohl noch nicht integriert wurde sowie manche "so sieht es aus"-Treffer ohne Erklärung, wie was man dafür machen muss...   und der VR-Support ist doch NOCH nicht drin, oder?


----------



## Batze (26. August 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei Google finde ich ja eben nix konkretes, außer dass es wohl noch nicht integriert wurde sowie manche "so sieht es aus"-Treffer ohne Erklärung, wie was man dafür machen muss...   und der VR-Support ist doch NOCH nicht drin, oder?



Wie gesagt, ich weis nicht ob alles offiziell schon implementiert ist da ich das Spiel selbst noch nicht habe, aber es geht.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXPVXZDfvhU
Also habe dafür bei Google keine 10 Sekunden gebraucht um etwas zu finden.

In einem hast du natürlich recht, ist alles auf Englisch und wenn man das nicht versteht, vor allem das technische, muss man eben warten. Das Spiel ist ja noch neu.
Aber das andere, du siehst in beiden Fällen, es geht. Also sollte es da auf lange Sicht keine Hindernisse geben.


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich weis nicht ob alles offiziell schon implementiert ist da ich das Spiel selbst noch nicht habe, aber es geht.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXPVXZDfvhU
> Also habe dafür bei Google keine 10 Sekunden gebraucht um etwas zu finden.


 Da geht es um VR, das war gar nicht mein Thema bezüglich google-Treffern....  Meine Frage ist die wegen Multi-Monitoring, da hab ich eben nichts genaues gefunden.

Nebenbei hat VR nichts mit Multi-Monitor zu tun. D.h. nur weil ein Spiel VR kann, muss es nicht auch MM können. Und noch kann der FS ja offenbar, und da hatte ich dann wohl recht, noch kein VR, jedenfalls nicht offiziell - das sagt der Spieler in dem Video, das du verlinkt hast, ja auch. Wobei: das Video ist über eine Woche alt, d.h. es könnte inzwischen durchaus implementiert worden sein.  




In einem hast du natürlich recht, ist alles auf Englisch und wenn man das nicht versteht, vor allem das technische, muss man eben warten. Das Spiel ist ja noch neu.
Aber das andere, du siehst in beiden Fällen, es geht. Also sollte es da auf lange Sicht keine Hindernisse geben.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MichaelG (27. August 2020)

Soweit ich gelesen habe gibt es Multi-Monitoring-Support. Z.B. zum Auslagern von Menüs und Anzeigen. Weiß aber a) nicht die Vorraussetzungen (Monitorgrößen) und b) ob dieser von vornherein dabei ist oder erst im Herbst kommt. Aber er ist definitiv zeitnah da wurde mal geschrieben.


----------



## Batze (27. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Soweit ich gelesen habe gibt es Multi-Monitoring-Support. Z.B. zum Auslagern von Menüs und Anzeigen. Weiß aber a) nicht die Vorraussetzungen (Monitorgrößen) und b) ob dieser von vornherein dabei ist oder erst im Herbst kommt. Aber er ist definitiv zeitnah da wurde mal geschrieben.



Ähm ich denke du hast das Spiel schon, sogar in der Big Version, wie du selbst gesagt hast. Kannst du da nicht mal in den Menüs/Einstellungen nachschauen. Irgendwie müssen die Typen das ja hinbekommen haben.


----------



## fud1974 (27. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Soweit ich gelesen habe gibt es Multi-Monitoring-Support. Z.B. zum Auslagern von Menüs und Anzeigen. Weiß aber a) nicht die Vorraussetzungen (Monitorgrößen) und b) ob dieser von vornherein dabei ist oder erst im Herbst kommt. Aber er ist definitiv zeitnah da wurde mal geschrieben.



Zum Multi-Monitoring kann ich nicht viel sagen (da mit 2 Monitoren nicht so wirklich sinnvoll), wobei ich auch glaube ich habe da mal jemanden im Netz gesehen der hatte jetzt schon so ein Setup.... Andere gehen heute eher lieber auf diese Ultrawide Monitore, wobei das natürlich nicht für alle ein Ersatz ist.

Auslagern von Fenstern geht (Flight Map, Checklist, ATC, alles was Fenster hat), Anzeigen nicht (ging noch in Flightsim X..), Fensterauslagerung ist auch dringend anzuraten, ich weiß ehrlich gesagt gar nicht was Leute mit einem "normalen" Monitor" machen sollen, ohne Auslagerung hast du alles schnell zugerammelt und siehst nix mehr.



Wubaron schrieb:


> Puh ich weiß schon warum ich nicht Fan von solchen Spielen bin. Klingt nach Arbeit statt nach Spaß. Aber was der eine als Arbeit sieht, ist für den anderen Spaß. Somit habt viel Spaß.



Das gilt aber oft für Simulationen. Ist doch immer einer der liebsten selbstironischen Sprüche der "Simmer".. "Wir machen das nicht zum Spass hier!!"



Jetzt überleg mal noch dass du VATSIM beitreten kannst, da wirst du dann in deiner Freizeit Fluglotse und starrst stundenlang auf einen virtuellen Radarschirm und managst den Flugverkehr für die Leute die in XPlane11 und jetzt auch FS 2020 (für diejenigen die da beitreten natürlich, ist nicht standardmäßig so).

DA kannst du dann von Arbeit reden, die anderen dürfen wenigstens fliegen!


----------



## MichaelG (27. August 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Ähm ich denke du hast das Spiel schon, sogar in der Big Version, wie du selbst gesagt hast. Kannst du da nicht mal in den Menüs/Einstellungen nachschauen. Irgendwie müssen die Typen das ja hinbekommen haben.



Schau ich heute Abend mal rein. Hatte nur selbst bislang nicht den Bedarf und hab das Thema daher gar nicht richtig auf dem Schirm.


----------



## VictoryCount (27. August 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Zum Multi-Monitoring kann ich nicht viel sagen (da mit 2 Monitoren nicht so wirklich sinnvoll), wobei ich auch glaube ich habe da mal jemanden im Netz gesehen der hatte jetzt schon so ein Setup.... Andere gehen heute eher lieber auf diese Ultrawide Monitore, wobei das natürlich nicht für alle ein Ersatz ist.
> 
> Auslagern von Fenstern geht (Flight Map, Checklist, ATC, alles was Fenster hat), Anzeigen nicht (ging noch in Flightsim X..), Fensterauslagerung ist auch dringend anzuraten, ich weiß ehrlich gesagt gar nicht was Leute mit einem "normalen" Monitor" machen sollen, ohne Auslagerung hast du alles schnell zugerammelt und siehst nix mehr.
> 
> ...


Ich gehöre zu denen mit einem Bildschirm, das ist echt unmöglich, wenn du noch einen Navigationsflug machst, siehst du überhaupt nichts mehr. Und das ist eigentlich was ich am liebsten mache, war schon in Reallife so. 
Aber gibt ja auch schon gratis  "addons" damit man die Map oder andere Sachen aufs Tablet/Smartphone auslagern kann. Und einiges anderes(Höhenkorrekturen etc. ), aber ich warte da mal ab https://www.msfsaddons.org/
Also ich kann mir wohl mal einen EInkaufszettel schreiben: 
- einen zusätzlichen Monitor oder einen Ultrawide
- ein anständiger Joystick
- mit Throttle 
- und Pedalen, da ich das Ruder echt nicht mit dem Stick machen mag. 
- einen neuen CPU 
- und RAM aufstocken oder gleich einen neuen PC, obwohl der etwa bei den Standard Anforderungen ist. 
(Beim Starten stürzt das Game 8 von 10mal ab, und hat etwa eine halbe Stunde bis ich endlich spielen kann, danach läuft es zwar meistens gut, aber manchmal (selten) bleibt es für mehrere Sekunden stehen, das ist nicht gerade in allen Positionen optimal. 
- hab ich noch was vergessen...?

Ausser als Training kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen wie man da Fluglotse im Spiel sein will, wobei ich manchmal für kurze Zeit gerne so AirportController Games wie Unmatched Airways spiele, wo man einfach den Flugverkehr regelt, aber das ist halt mehr so Minigame/Mobilegame mässig, und kann schon da als Arbeit ausufern.
Ich merke bei Games auch immer wenn es in Arbeit ausufert, verliere ich den Spass sehr schnell.


----------



## MichaelG (27. August 2020)

Die Ladedauer von HDD ist wirklich abartig lange.  Und wenn Du aus dem Spiel rausgehst dauert es auch gefühlte Ewigkeiten bis Du wieder auf dem Desktop gelandet bist. 

Das Spiel ist wohl so ziemlich das erste was wirklich sinnvoll eine SSD vorraussetzt. Bei anderen Spielen war die Ladedauerthematik nicht so kraß wie beim FS 2020. Was soll das erst werden wenn X DLC/Mods installiert sind ?

Werde daher wohl oder übel doch bald eine zusätzliche SSD kaufen müssen. Notfalls eine externe 2 TB SSD mit USB 3.1 (damit viel Platz für DLC/Addons übrig ist). Die interne 8 oder 9 TB SATA-SSD von Samsung ist mir mit ihren aktuell rund 900 EUR noch etwas zu teuer. Die würde den Wert meines aktuellen PC glatt um ca. 60% erhöhen.   Auf die externe SSD klatsche ich dann den FS 2020 separat. Mit HDD ist das aktuell echt eine Qual.


----------



## VictoryCount (27. August 2020)

Stimmt, an die Festplatte habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Die 2TB geht ja noch vom Preis. 
Muss man da auf etwas speziell achten bei den SSD (Welcher Hersteller, SLC/TLC/QLC, bei Samsung QVO/EVO)? Bin da leider nicht so Experte, und werde bei Google nicht wirklich schlauer...


----------



## fud1974 (27. August 2020)

VictoryCount schrieb:


> (Beim Starten stürzt das Game 8 von 10mal ab, und hat etwa eine halbe Stunde bis ich endlich spielen kann, danach läuft es zwar meistens gut, aber manchmal (selten) bleibt es für mehrere Sekunden stehen, das ist nicht gerade in allen Positionen optimal.



Hmm.. das hab ich gar nicht. Starten tut es zuverlässig. Es mag nicht unbedingt wenn ein Input Device erst nachträglich connected wird.. manchmal. In der Regel geht es gut, kann aber zu Problemen führen.. klassischerweise bei Wireless Controller Disconnect durch Standby.

Starten tut es in der Regel auch recht zügig. Aber SSD ist halt Pflicht, liegt bei mir auf einer M.2 , aus guten Grund.


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Zum Multi-Monitoring kann ich nicht viel sagen (da mit 2 Monitoren nicht so wirklich sinnvoll)


 Wieso denn nicht? Eine normale Passagiermaschine hat doch den Fenster-Steg in der Mitte - d.h. die beiden Rahmen der Monitore, die sich treffen, wären sogar authentisch.


----------



## McDrake (27. August 2020)

Komme gut zurecht ohne SSD.
Klar der Start kann bissi dauern. Aber danach wird ja relativ langsam geladen.
Hatte bis jetzt selten Ruckler.


----------



## Batze (27. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei anderen Spielen war die Ladedauerthematik nicht so kraß wie beim FS 2020.


Dann hast du niemals Forza Motorsport 7 auf PC gespielt. Das ist selbst mit SSD abartig was da geladen wird.
Auf HDD kannst du da locker Duschen gehen, danach deine Freundin beglücken  und hast immer noch gefühlt ne Halbe Stunde Zeit.


----------



## fud1974 (27. August 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht? Eine normale Passagiermaschine hat doch den Fenster-Steg in der Mitte - d.h. die beiden Rahmen der Monitore, die sich treffen, wären sogar authentisch.



Dann müsste ich jedesmal erst meine Monitore verschieben so dass die sich mittig vor meiner Nase treffen.. neeee... lass mal. Und viele Maschinen haben diesen Steg nicht, also ist das nicht wirklich soo authentisch..



Batze schrieb:


> Dann hast du niemals Forza Motorsport 7 auf PC gespielt. Das ist selbst mit SSD abartig was da geladen wird.
> Auf HDD kannst du da locker Duschen gehen, danach deine Freundin beglücken  und hast immer noch gefühlt ne Halbe Stunde Zeit.



Immerhin VORHER duschen gegangen. Ein Gentleman in diesen dunklen Zeiten !


----------



## McDrake (27. August 2020)

Garde das Testvideo der Konkurrenz angeschaut und folgenden Tipp daraus gelernt:
Die Cockpitdisplays sind ja ziemlich klein.
Wenn man aber mit der Rechten ALT-Taste draufklickt, werden die in einem neuen Fenster gezeigt.
Kann man auch auf den Zweitmonitor schieben.


----------



## Batze (27. August 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Immerhin VORHER duschen gegangen. Ein Gentleman in diesen dunklen Zeiten !


Na was denkst du denn, bin doch kein (Kunst)Banause, und <18 auch nicht mehr. Man lässt sich in unserem Alter eben Zeit und Genuss..


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich jedesmal erst meine Monitore verschieben so dass die sich mittig vor meiner Nase treffen.. neeee... lass mal. Und viele Maschinen haben diesen Steg nicht, also ist das nicht wirklich soo authentisch..


 Bei drei Monitoren ist es wiederum bei vielen anderen Maschinen nicht authentisch...    

Aber wieso musst du die Monitore verschieben? Du kannst doch einfach Deinen Hintern verschieben!   Oder stehen die Monitore normalerweise ein gutes Stück auseinander?


----------



## fud1974 (27. August 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei drei Monitoren ist es wiederum bei vielen anderen Maschinen nicht authentisch...


Macht aber viel mehr Sinn. Ein zentrales Sichtfeld, links und rechts dann extra.. man orientiert sich dabei aus offensichtlichen Gründen nicht an die realen Cockpitverstrebungen. Machst du ja beim Fahrsimulator auch nicht.



> Aber wieso musst du die Monitore verschieben? Du kannst doch einfach Deinen Hintern verschieben!   Oder stehen die Monitore normalerweise ein gutes Stück auseinander?



Nein, aber ohne ins Detail zu gehen, ich selber kann mich nicht verschieben, da links und rechts von mir kein Platz da Unterbaukonstruktionen da am Schreibtisch, ich kann da nur mittig. Und bei zwei Monitoren einen links und einen rechts finde ich abartig, einer muss immer zentral vor meiner Nase sein.


----------



## McDrake (27. August 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Und bei zwei Monitoren einen links und einen rechts finde ich abartig, einer muss immer zentral vor meiner Nase sein.


Bei mir auch so.
der "linke" ist mittig, der rechte ist der "Zusatzmonitor" für YT oder eben Navigationsfenster.


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Macht aber viel mehr Sinn. Ein zentrales Sichtfeld, links und rechts dann extra.. man orientiert sich dabei aus offensichtlichen Gründen nicht an die realen Cockpitverstrebungen. Machst du ja beim Fahrsimulator auch nicht.


 Es wäre an sich realistisch, wenn man zB bei einer 737 zwei Monitore hat und dann selber eher vor dem linken sitzt, und der linke Monitor zeigt die Aussicht aus der Scheibe links von der Mittelstrebe (Pilotensicht), der rechte die Aussicht aus der Scheibe rechts der Strebe (Co-Pilotensicht). DAS wäre an sich richtig authentisch, und noch mal je 2 Monitore links und rechts wären dann noch authentischer.  

Bei Renngames kann es sehr unterschiedlich sein. In manchen Autos sitzt du links oder rechts, dann haben die Scheiben aber meist keine Mittelstrebe - ein Monitorrahmen wäre dann IMMER "unauthentisch". Bei manchen Rennwagen, bei denen Du mittig sitzt, ist wiederum in der Mitte eine Strebe im Sichtfeld - da wären 2 Monitore, zB bei der Formel 1, sehr authentisch, was die Sicht nach vorne angeht - es wäre aber wiederum blöd, was die Sicht auf die Instrumente und das Lenkrad (sofern man nur per Gamepad oder Tastatur steuert) angeht.


----------



## McDrake (27. August 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> da wären 2 Monitore, zB bei der Formel 1, sehr authentisch, was die Sicht nach vorne angeht - es wäre aber wiederum blöd, was die Sicht auf die Instrumente und das Lenkrad (sofern man nur per Gamepad oder Tastatur steuert) angeht.


Das ist aber sehr relativ. Die Mittelstreben stört einen Fahrer nicht gross, da er in ihr vorbei schaut, was im realen Leben, bzw der Optik funktioniert.
Der Fahrer fokussiert ja auf die Strecke weiter hinten und schaut so an der Strebe vorbei (schwierig zu erklären   )
Bei zwei Monitoren hat man halt nur eine 2D-Ansicht.


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das ist aber sehr relativ. Die Mittelstreben stört einen Fahrer nicht gross, da er in ihr vorbei schaut, was im realen Leben, bzw der Optik funktioniert.
> Der Fahrer fokussiert ja auf die Strecke weiter hinten und schaut so an der Strebe vorbei (schwierig zu erklären   )
> Bei zwei Monitoren hat man halt nur eine 2D-Ansicht.


 Klar, aber in den F1-Games hast du doch - wenn du in der Cockpitansicht färhst, auch in der Mitte grafisch fest dargestellt eine Strebe, und da kannst du ja auch nicht "in 3D" dran vorbeischauen...  ein Monitorrahmen ist dann 1:1 exakt das gleiche, nur dass er eben zusätzlich noch das Lenkrad überdecken würde. 

Ich finde 2 Monitore für solche Games auch doof, aber mein Punkt ist halt, dass es je nach Flug/Fahrzeug eben ehrlich gesagt sogar authentisch wäre 

Aber was das Sichtfeld zB bei F1 angeht, könnte manalles so einstellen, als würden die Monitor-Rahmen zum Display dazugehören. Nehmen wir an, die Strebe ist 50 Pixel breit und man hat 2 Monitore. Dann kann man es so einstellen, dass die Spielegrafik die mittleren 50 Pixel einfach weglässt, weil der Rahmen ja die Strebe bereits "darstellt". Man hätte also nicht die Rahmen plus noch an den Innenseiten der Monitore die Spielegrafik-Strebe.


----------



## McDrake (27. August 2020)

Die Strebe kann in der Cockpit-Perspektive ausgeblendet werden, was die meisten auch machen.


----------



## Batze (27. August 2020)

Also 3 Monitore bei einer solchen Sim finde ich schon cool.
Bei richtiger Anordnung mal echt nach links schauen oder rechts und da ist wirklich etwas, also kann ich mir schon echt Cool vorstellen.

Aber, und das sollte jeden Klar sein, also ich weiß nicht wie gut ihr euch auskennt mit tripple Monitoring.
Ohne einen HighEnd Rechner geht da gar nichts, wohl schon gar nicht bei MS 2020.
Denn, es sind nicht einfach nur 3 Monitore wo das Bild langgezogen wird, das ganze wird auch wirklich 3 mal berechnet, sowohl von CPU als auch von der GPU. Denn die laufen intern einzeln ab und müssen eben alle 3 Monitore Extra berechnen. Ist auch bei Racing so.
Und das hier sind wohl ganz andere Anforderungen.
Also @Herb, sag deinem Bruder schon mal, ohne mindest einer RTX 2070 wird da gar nix gehen. Und das sehe ich da als Minimum. RTX 2080 TI sehe ich da als Pflicht. Die CPU ist da weitaus Günstiger.  Aber da hat AMD denke ich mal Vorteile, eben wegen Top Multicore Unterstützung. Da werden die Kerne endlich mal ausgenutzt und laufen zur Höchstform auf bei dem Spiel und 3 Monitoren.
Auch beim Speicher würde ich 32 GB nehmen. Ist ja günstig gerade. Alles andere wirst du schon machen, bist ja Top in Hardware.
Wenn er das nötige Kleingeld für solche Späße hat, alles Okey.


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die Strebe kann in der Cockpit-Perspektive ausgeblendet werden, was die meisten auch machen.



würd ich auch tun, wusste ich aber nicht, da ich lieber in der Rückansicht fahre. 


@Batze: klar, die Anforderungen hab ich ihm eh schon gesagt.


----------



## MichaelG (27. August 2020)

Soo heute die Herausforderung Courchevel gemacht. Irgendwas knapp unter 70000 Punkten. Leck mich die Füß würde Horst Lichter sagen. Wie willst Du da mit 0 vertikalem Tempo landen ? Bei dem Seitenwind ? Leckomiomadre..... Dabei hab ich einen mittleren Realismusgrad gewählt. Möchte nicht wissen was bei Anschlag los ist.


----------



## VictoryCount (27. August 2020)

Ich wollte auch schon mal  fragen ob ihr diese Herausforderung auch macht, wäre interessant ein bisschen Anhaltspunkte zu haben, in der Liste von hunderttausenden ist das nicht so lustig. Ich habe es ein mal etwas über 90'000 geschaft, etwa 92-94 und einmal etwa 84'000, aber weiss es nicht mehr so genau. Die waren beide nicht schlecht, aber immernoch so weit von perfekt weg. Und der Rest, war dann von katastrophal bis zu Absturz.

Heute hatte das Game oder mein PC einen guten Tag, die Ladezeit war bei wenigen Minuten und dann hätte ich fliegen können wenn mein Controller nicht verrückt gespielt hätte, beim Neuverbinden ist das Game natürlich abgestürzt. Aber beim Neustart ging es wieder sehr schnell, so dürfte es immer sein. 

Und dann durfte ich noch auf die harte Tour lernen wie man im Bushtrip Benzin auffüllt. Nach einem mehrstündigen Flug musste ich in der Pampa landen, und durfte nochmals von vorne anfangen. Habe dann Google gefragt. Wer kommt denn auf die Idee dass man "Repair / Refuel" benutzen muss, welches nicht mal einer Taste zugewiesen ist? 
Bin halt dann den Abschnitt direkt und im Zeitraffer nochmals geflogen, da dauerte es dann 5 Minuten.


----------



## Batze (28. August 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Batze: klar, die Anforderungen hab ich ihm eh schon gesagt.


Hat er schon sein Sparschweinchen geplündert? 
Oder gehört dein Bruder eher zu den Besser Verdiener, und zahlt das mal so ganz locker?


----------



## fud1974 (28. August 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es wäre an sich realistisch, wenn man zB bei einer 737 zwei Monitore hat und dann selber eher vor dem linken sitzt, und der linke Monitor zeigt die Aussicht aus der Scheibe links von der Mittelstrebe (Pilotensicht)...



Also... wir können jetzt ja ewig diskutieren was wie realistisch ist, in der Praxis macht man das nicht, weil 

a) man in der Regel verschiedene Flugzeuge fliegt und es immer wieder nicht "passt" von den Streben her
b) wie McDrake schon sagte in der Realität aufgrund von Abständen, Sichtfeld, Fokus die Streben zwischen den Monitoren nix mit zu tun haben mit den Streben an realen Sichtfenstern und wie sie auf einen wirken, man schafft sich mit diesem Gerumms WENIGER Realismus, nicht mehr.

Die große Ausnahme die es gibt, sind komplette Cockpit Nachbauten, die manche Leute ja wirklich tun, mit Mega Aufwand, wo also wirklich in ein nachgebautes Airliner Cockpit im Keller oder so dann in die Fenster Monitore möglichst passend eingebaut werden. 
Aber das ist sehr, sehr speziell und da reden wir von einem Hobby das wird wohl gerne fünfstellig.

EDIT: Ergänzendes Material hierzu:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BNftyf9HL0



VictoryCount schrieb:


> Und dann durfte ich noch auf die harte Tour lernen wie man im Bushtrip Benzin auffüllt. Nach einem mehrstündigen Flug musste ich in der Pampa landen, und durfte nochmals von vorne anfangen. Habe dann Google gefragt. Wer kommt denn auf die Idee dass man "Repair / Refuel" benutzen muss, welches nicht mal einer Taste zugewiesen ist?
> Bin halt dann den Abschnitt direkt und im Zeitraffer nochmals geflogen, da dauerte es dann 5 Minuten.



Ja, weil einem das Spiel halt in vielen Dingen so gar nix sagt. Darf man sich halt in Youtube Videos selber heranzüchten das Wissen, oder in Sonderheften, würde mich auch nicht wundern wenn bald so richtig Oldschool noch mal Bücher zum FS 2020 erscheinen.
Aber immerhin, du hast den Zeitraffer gefunden? Ich hab das Sonderheft für gebraucht um zu raffen wie der geht.... ("R"und dann STRG + "Plus" oder "Minus"... und keine Anzeige vom Zeitkompressionsfaktor, Einstellung nach Gefühl, geil... nicht)



MichaelG schrieb:


> Soo heute die Herausforderung Courchevel gemacht. Irgendwas knapp unter 70000 Punkten. Leck mich die Füß würde Horst Lichter sagen. Wie willst Du da mit 0 vertikalem Tempo landen ? Bei dem Seitenwind ? Leckomiomadre..... Dabei hab ich einen mittleren Realismusgrad gewählt. Möchte nicht wissen was bei Anschlag los ist.



Hmm.. mit Joypad bekam ich den recht schnell hin und dann 2x hintereinander.. mit Joystick zur Zeit gar nicht, obwohl ich meines Wissens am Unterstützungsgrad gar nix geändert habe.. irgendwie geht mir das Ding im Anflug in den Stall.... Ich hab noch nicht ganz gerafft wieso. Wind? Weiß da einer genaueres? Trotz Klappen und relativ hoher IAS ... Ich raff es noch nicht so ganz, irgendwas mit den Winden da? Gefühlt bin ich vom Speed zu schnell für einen Landeanflug (verglichen mit den "simplen" normalen Landeanflügen) und trotzdem geht die Warnhupe an und kurz vor dem Wäldchen vor der Bahn geht mir das Ding endgültig in den Stall.. was sind da für Höllenwinde?

Klar, da kommt wohl noch hinzu die Höhenlage und die Engine hat nicht Höchstleistung (Mixture steht bei 45 Prozent, ich glaube das macht bei mir schon die Sim), und das zu verwendende Flugzeug fliege ich bisher auch nicht sonst, eventuell ist das auch noch etwas eigen?


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2020)

Jepp genau. Mit Joystick kommst Du mit der vorgegebenen Maschine extrem schnell in den Stall rein, infolge dreht die Maschine wenn man etwas zu steil steigt ganz schnell unabfangbar nach unten weg. Dann dreht die Maschine nur schwer wirklich auf die benötigten 90 Grad zur aktuellen Flugrichtung ein..... Selbst wenn man im großen, weit gezogenen Bogen anfliegt, bekommt man den Bock nur extrem schwer auf die "Fluchtlinie" zur Landebahn in Courchevel ausgerichtet. Vom Seitenwind selbst noch beim Ausrollen ganz zu schweigen. Fliege mit dem Thrustmaster 16000. Der dazu gehörende Hotas funktioniert aber aus unerfindlichen Gründen aktuell irgendwie nicht. Daher hab ich derzeit nur den Stick angeklemmt. Muß mich am WE mal intensiv mit dem Controllersetup auseinandersetzen. Wenn ich die Software von TM nutze funkt die mir in den FS 2020 rein und es funktioniert nix.

Naja hoffe ja, daß ich Ende September Anfang Oktober den Warthog bekomme oder ich schwenke noch auf den Logitech X 56 um. Die fehlende X-Achse beim Warthog stört mich etwas.


----------



## golani79 (28. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jepp genau. Mit Joystick kommst Du mit der vorgegebenen Maschine extrem schnell in den Stall rein, [...]



Meinst du "ohne Joystick"?


----------



## fud1974 (28. August 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Meinst du "ohne Joystick"?



Ich glaube schon "mit Joystick"... "ohne Joystick" (aber mit Joypad) ging das bei mir fast sofort. Warum auch immer, habe ich noch nicht in der Tiefe analysiert.


----------



## golani79 (28. August 2020)

Hm .. sollte normalerweise ja mit Joystick einfacher zu fliegen sein - habs grade zum ersten Mal probiert, die Challenge und eine nach meinen Maßstäben, ziemlich grobe Landung hingelegt.
Gab dafür immerhin noch 532.770 Punkte 

Muss aber irgendwie erst abchecken, ob man in dem blauen Kasten stehen bleiben soll oder ob man da aufsetzen soll etc. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2020)

Ich meinte schon mit Joystick. 532.000 Punkte ? Leck mich die Söcke. Welche Maschine ? Welche Einstellung Realitätsgrad ?
Und bei mir zeigt es auf dem Flugfeld nichts an. Kein blaues Feld. Hab auch keinen Flugpfad eingezeichnet. Nix. Einfach frei Schnauze den Bock aufsetzen. Oder hattest Du vorher mit dem Tower die Landung kommuniziert ? Das hab ich nicht getan. Lag vielleicht daran.

Und je nachdem wo das blaue Feld auf der Landebahn ist kann man sich das selbst erarbeiten wozu. Wenn es in der 2. Hälfte ist wäre es der Standbereich, in der 1. Hälfte eher der Aufsetzpunkt.


----------



## golani79 (28. August 2020)

Die Landing Challenge in Courchevel - eigentlich sollte da auf der Landebahn ein blauer Bereich sein. Mittlerweile weiß ich, dass man optimalerweise da drinnen aufsetzt - Flugpfad wird bei mir auch nicht angezeigt und Tower hab ich auch nicht angefunkt.

Für den Approach bekommt man aber auch keine Punkte.

Hab das FM auf Realistic eingestellt. Paar Versuche, dann wirds auch mit den Punkten besser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2020)

Gut Realistic macht auch noch eine ganze Ecke aus. Da bin ich noch ne ganze Weile entfernt.


----------



## VictoryCount (28. August 2020)

Also bei mir hat es auch ein blaues Feld obwohl ich auf schwierig/hard oder wie auch immer das heisst, ohne Hilfen fliege. Aber ich denke schon dass das der Landepunkt ist, finde zwar dass er ein bisschen weit hinten ist, aber kann schon stimmen. Und der Rollweg sollte ja laut diesen Übungen auch möglichst kurz, also wenn möglich fast 0 sein, was auch nicht wirklich SInn macht, dann müsste ja man praktisch ohne Geschwindigkeit landen.

Also mit Stall hatte ich auch nie Probleme, sollte eigentlich bei den, im Ladescreen angezeigten Geschwindigkeiten und der passenden SInkrate kein Problem sein. Aber ich teste dass auch noch mal.

Ich glaube in diesen Übungen kann man gar nicht mit dem Tower kommunizieren. Finde ich doof, das würde das Ganze auch noch ein bisschen interessanter machen. So ist es so ein bisschen eine arcade Challenge, das Selbe mit dem Navigieren.

Edit: ok sehe gerade dass es dann bei mir auch irgendwo im 900'000er Bereich gewesen sein muss, aber muss noch mal nachschauen.
Denke übrigens dass ihr locker auch auf realistic fliegen könnt, alles andere ist doch eher für Anfänger.


----------



## golani79 (28. August 2020)

Hab grade gesehen, es gibt 2 Challenges - einmal die im Hauptmenü und einmal die beim Unterpunkt "Landing Challenges" - blaue Markierungen hab ich bei beiden.
Die, die ich vorhin probiert habe, ist die aus dem Hauptmenü mit der Robin DR400/100 Cadet

Bei der 2. ist man mit nem Turboprop unterwegs (Daher TBM 930) - da hab ich auf den ersten Versuch ~540k Punkte - ist aber auch wieder ne Ecke anders zu fliegen ^^

Finde auch, dass "Realistic" jetzt nicht so wild ist. 
Keine Ahnung, bin noch nicht mit Hilfen geflogen, aber irgendwie find ich die Maschinen ziemlich "zahm" vom Handling her - da hab ich mit den WWII Kisten in DCS mehr zu tun 

edit:
So, gleich noch nen Versuch in Nassau bei starkem Wind drangehängt - bissl weit weg von der Centerline, aber immerhin noch ne ganz gute Punktezahl 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VictoryCount (28. August 2020)

Ah, dachte das wäre die gleiche Herausforderung. werde mal gleich nachschauen. Ja, habe die Hilfen auch nie eingeschaltet. "Zahm" finde ich eine passende Beschreibung, aber bin die grossen Maschinen noch nicht geflogen, bisher.


----------



## golani79 (28. August 2020)

Die großen Maschinen bin ich, bis auf ne kurze Testrunde, auch nicht wirklich geflogen bisher - zu viele Knöpfe


----------



## fud1974 (28. August 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Die großen Maschinen bin ich, bis auf ne kurze Testrunde, auch nicht wirklich geflogen bisher - zu viele Knöpfe



Ah, keine Sorge! Wenn dir die Knöpfe zu wenig sind, dann kannst du die A320neo jetzt in einer gemoddeten Version runterladen, da ist sie realistischer, denn die x Handgriffe zum Hochfahren der Kiste waren bisher ja nicht genug, das haben die jetzt noch etwas realistischer gestaltet, jetzt muss die Avionik im Mod auch korrekt gestartet werden...
Nicht diese gleich korrekt initialisierten Screens, pffft, sind ja für Weicheier! Erstmal schön eine Warning bekommen beim Einschalten und dann rote Fehlerscreens, wie es sich gehört.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dTTK_zf7uA


----------



## VictoryCount (28. August 2020)

So, endlich eine einigermassenanständige Landung, unter die Top 4000 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Aber war immer noch ziemlich ruppig, aber dafür ziemlich genau auf den Punkt, und relativ kurzer Bremsweg. Das wichtigste für mich ist einfach, die Geschwindikeiten zu halten 80Kn/150kmh und dann auf die 72kn, schön ausholen damit man schön gerade anfliegen kann, und dann mit dem Schubhebel arbeiten(bei einem Anflug musste ich nochmals Vollschub geben damit er mir nicht in den Stall fiel), und Flaps nur wenn wirklich nötig. Und dann genau auf den Landepunkt anpeilen, im Notfall auch nochmals Schub geben, weil da verliert man sehr viele Punkte. 

Aber wenn man die Anzeige nicht hat ist es natürlich schwierig, umso komischer wenn es bei realistisch angezeigt wird, und sonst nicht. Aber falls es bei jemandem nicht angezeigt werden kann; der Landepunkt ist ziemlich genau am Anfang der zweiten Linie nach dem "Fussgängerstreifen" 

Komischerweise hat es mir die Verusche vom letzten Mal gelöscht.

Der FS startet jetzt bei mir lustigerweise konstant schnell, macht doch gleich viel mehr Freude.


----------



## fud1974 (28. August 2020)

VictoryCount schrieb:


> Der FS startet jetzt bei mir lustigerweise konstant schnell, macht doch gleich viel mehr Freude.



Eventuell hat er jetzt ja einiges im Cache, z.B. auch die Landschaft die da gerade benötigt wird.

Ein Update soll ja kommen nächste Woche, aber mehr so Install-Geschichten, Beseitigung einiger Bugs beim Start und sowas.


----------



## golani79 (28. August 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ah, keine Sorge! Wenn dir die Knöpfe zu wenig sind, dann kannst du die A320neo jetzt in einer gemoddeten Version runterladen, da ist sie realistischer, denn die x Handgriffe zum Hochfahren der Kiste waren bisher ja nicht genug, das haben die jetzt noch etwas realistischer gestaltet, jetzt muss die Avionik im Mod auch korrekt gestartet werden...
> Nicht diese gleich korrekt initialisierten Screens, pffft, sind ja für Weicheier! Erstmal schön eine Warning bekommen beim Einschalten und dann rote Fehlerscreens, wie es sich gehört.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dTTK_zf7uA


Hehe .. jo, Start-ups mach ich in DCS teilweise bei den Jets auch.
Muss man sich schon einiges merken.

So ein Airliner wäre evtl schon Mal interessant - würde ich mir dann aber denke ich, als Add-On von einem 3rd Party holen. Da gab es ja auch bereits für FSX, P3D und X-Plane ziemlich gute.

Muss man halt einiges Zeit investieren, wenn man den vernünftig lernen / nutzen möchte.

Und ich hab in DCS eigentlich schon zu viele Module, als dass ich alle wirklich beherrschen würde 

Deshalb fliege ich ganz gern WWII oder auch aus der Ära "Kalter Krieg", da sind die Dinger noch nicht sooo komplex, wie ne A-10, M-2000, F-18 etc .. die machen zwar auch Spaß, aber da bin ich Ewigkeiten davon entfernt, die wirklich zu beherrschen ^^

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Also... wir können jetzt ja ewig diskutieren was wie realistisch ist, in der Praxis macht man das nicht, weil


 Du nimmst das aber echt bierernst ^^  Es ging doch nur darum, dass zuvor gesagt wurde, dass 2 Monitore quasi nie passen - und ich merke nur an, dass es je nach Cockpit eben sogar authentischer wäre als drei Monitore - das war an sich alles, was ich sagen wollte.


----------



## fud1974 (28. August 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du nimmst das aber echt bierernst ^^  Es ging doch nur darum, dass zuvor gesagt wurde, dass 2 Monitore quasi nie passen - und ich merke nur an, dass es je nach Cockpit eben sogar authentischer wäre als drei Monitore - das war an sich alles, was ich sagen wollte.



Ey, ich bin nicht derjenige der dann laufend drüber geschrieben hat!!


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ey, ich bin nicht derjenige der dann laufend drüber geschrieben hat!!


 Wieso laufend? Ich saß die ganze Zeit


----------



## fud1974 (28. August 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wieso laufend? Ich saß die ganze Zeit



MEINE NERVEN! Gottseidank ist Wochenende..


----------



## McDrake (28. August 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du nimmst das aber echt bierernst ^^  Es ging doch nur darum, dass zuvor gesagt wurde, dass 2 Monitore quasi nie passen - und ich merke nur an, dass es je nach Cockpit eben sogar authentischer wäre als drei Monitore - das war an sich alles, was ich sagen wollte.



Zur Richtigstellung:
Mehrere Monitore sind hier passend.
Aber zwei bringen etwas, wenn man die Instrumente auf den Zweitmonitor verfrachtet. 
Hier schon mal Danke, dass das bei MS2020 geht. Wäre bei anderen Games echt toll, wen man die Minimap da raufpacken könnte.
Oder wie bei Blackflag aufs Handy streamen könnte um nicht immer die Schatzkarte übers Menü aufzurufen.

Aber nur weil ein schwarzer Balken das Spielbild trennt auf Realismus zu pochen, finde ich komisch.
Diese Balken der Monitorränder nimmt die Auflösung weg, sie stimmt mit der Perspektive nicht überein (Thema Fokus)
Schlicht: NEIN ES IST NICHT realistischer, eher störender.. zumindest, was ich mal probiert habe.


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber nur weil ein schwarzer Balken das Spielbild trennt auf Realismus zu pochen, finde ich komisch.
> Diese Balken der Monitorränder nimmt die Auflösung weg, sie stimmt mit der Perspektive nicht überein (Thema Fokus)


 Ich dachte es wäre gegessen, aber hier kann ich das so nicht stehen lassen.

Erstens: Wieso denn "pochen" und "Realismus" ? Frud schrieb halt, dass es "mit 2 Monitoren nicht so wirklich sinnvoll" sei - ich merkte lediglich an, dass es bei einem Passagierjet strenggenommen sogar authentischer  (nicht "realistischer" ) als mit nur einem Monitor wäre, da diese Jets ja eh in der Mitte eine Strebe im Blickfeld haben. Mehr meinte ich doch gar nicht. Ich merkte ja sogar an, dass zB bei F1 zwar eine Srtebe authentisch sei, dann aber das Lenkrad teilweise verdeckt wäre und das Mist ist. Und auch bei einem Jet, bei dem man links sitzt, so dass die Instrumente direkt vor einem NICHT verdeckt sind und der Rahmen sogar genau zur Scheiben-Strebe passen würde, wären trotzdem in der Mitte auch Teile der Cockpit-Inneren verdeckt, was doof ist. Ein Rahmen ist immer nervig, das ist doch klar. Bei drei Monitoren sind ja an gleich zwei Stellen der breiten Grafik Instrumente&co verdeckt, das ist auch nicht toll oder gar realistisch - wenn die Rahmen zufällig genau auf zwei Fensterstreben passen, wäre es aber im gewissen Maße authentisch. 

Und wegen des Argumentes "Auflösung wegnehmen" liegst du falsch. Mal angenommen, die Breite der beiden Rahmen entspricht umgerechnet 100 Pixeln. Dann kann man mit einer kompletten Unterstützung von Multi-Monitoring bei zB 2x WQHD = Breite von 5120 Pixeln das Bild so berechnen lassen, dass es effektiv 5*2*20 Pixel sind, aber die mittleren 100 werden einfach weggelassen. Da fällt also nichts von der Auflösung weg, und es kommt vom Blickfeld sogar noch was am Rand DAZU! 

Es wird aber halt bei zwei Monitoren in der Mitte immer auch etwas vom Cockpit verdeckt - und bei Triple-Monitoring wird halt links und rechts jeweils etwas vom Cockpit verdeckt. Beide Varianten haben je nach Cockpit-Typ IMMER auch Nachteile. Daher auch...



> Schlicht: NEIN ES IST NICHT realistischer, eher störender.. zumindest, was ich mal probiert habe.


 Ja klar, erstens passt es ja nicht zu jedem Cockpit, zweitens ist es ungewohnt, und drittens kann es gut sein, dass dich bei drei Monitoren die beiden Rahmen 1/3 links und rechts vom Außenrand, die entstehen, genau so stören, d.h das dich einfach nur JEDER Rahmen mitten im Bild stören wird. Das müsstest du mal ausprobieren, wenn du die Chance dazu hast.

Mich stört Zb schon bei Rennspielen in der Cockpitsicht, dass ich einige Dinge nicht sehe - daher fahre ich viel lieber mit Rückansicht. Realistischer wäre natürlich die Cockpitansicht - aber Realismus / Authentizität muss einem Spieler ja nicht automatisch besser gefallen. D.h. nur weil ich sage, dass zwei Monitore bei manchen Flugzeugen rein sachlich gesehen authentischer als drei oder ein Monitore sind (was gleichzeitig auch heißt, dass bei anderen Flugzeugen 3 Monitore authentischer sind), heißt das ja nicht, dass ich zwei Monitore besser finde als einen...


----------



## fud1974 (28. August 2020)

*Keuch*

Können wir das Thema jetzt bitte einfach mal ruhen lassen?

Der Thread ist FS 2020 Leidensgenossen gewidmet, den stillen Heroen der Lüfte, die versuchen trotz dürftiger Informationslage sich und virtuelle Passagiere sicher durch die Unwägbarkeiten virtueller Welten zu bewegen.

Die Beiträge sollten also deswegen themennah bleiben, ob die Streben da jetzt "sinnvoll", "real" oder für den Hund sind gehört meiner Meinung nach erstmal nicht dazu. 

Ansonsten muss ich den Community Officer bemühen!

Oh.......


----------



## fud1974 (28. August 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> So, gleich noch nen Versuch in Nassau bei starkem Wind drangehängt - bissl weit weg von der Centerline, aber immerhin noch ne ganz gute Punktezahl
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab mich mit dem Joystick eingegrooved, geht jetzt auch... irgendwie hat mich bei der Robin nachhaltig irritiert dass auf dem Airspeed Indicator aussen Km/h (!!) sind und NICHT Knoten, die sind klein innen.. WER TUT SOWAS !!

Über 800000 komm ich auch nicht, aber 760000 und ein paar Zerquetschte  sind drin. (Edit.. argh, nach jedem neuen Versuch löscht er den alten Stand, kann das sein? Gleich mal verschlechtert)

Ein paar Tage können wir uns ja noch verbessern, dann kommt wohl was neues als Herausforderung, eventuell pünktlich mit dem ersten Patch.


----------



## golani79 (28. August 2020)

ja, der Speed Indicator hat mich anfangs auch irritiert.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2020)

Fliege jetzt auf Profi. Bin die erste Landeherausforderung geflogen. Mit der Cessna Citation. Jetzt waren es nur 19000 Punkte.


----------



## MrFob (28. August 2020)

Shoutout an den Suggy, der diesen Link im PCGC Podcast Discord gepostet hat. Dachte aber ich kopier den mal hier rein, weil das echt cool ist.

Dank real time Wetter fliegen die Leute gerade in den realen Hurrikan Laura im FS2020 und haben ein paar richtig coole Screens davon gemacht. Das ist echt beeindruckend, wie die Wolkensimulation in dem Ding aussieht:

https://www.gamestar.de/artikel/flight-simulator-realen-hurrikan,3361391.amp

(und jo, ein Gamestar link, hoffe das ist ok ).

Ich frage mich wie schwierig es ist, da im FS durch zufliegen (mit hohen Windgeschwindigkeiten, Druckunterschieden, etc.). Laut dem Artikel scheint das ja noch nicht so gut zu funktionieren. Da koennen sie noch ein bisschen dran schrauben. Das waeren ja mal coole Herausforderungen fuer spaeter.


----------



## VictoryCount (28. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Fliege jetzt auf Profi. Bin die erste Landeherausforderung geflogen. Mit der Cessna Citation. Jetzt waren es nur 19000 Punkte.


Flieg besser nochmals die Courchevel Online Challenge, finde ich bisher die einfachste.


MrFob schrieb:


> Dank real time Wetter fliegen die Leute gerade in den realen Hurrikan Laura im FS2020 und haben ein paar richtig coole Screens davon gemacht. Das ist echt beeindruckend, wie die Wolkensimulation in dem Ding aussieht:


Cool, sieht zum teil richtig cool aus, würde mir in echt wohl eher Angst machen da reinzufliegen...
Wobei ich nach wie vor finde dass diese grauen Wolken zum Teil nicht so echt aussehen, eher wie ein Vulkanausbruch.

Ja, habe auch gelesen dass die Turbulenzen in den Wolken praktisch nicht vorhanden sind.


----------



## fud1974 (29. August 2020)

VictoryCount schrieb:


> Flieg besser nochmals die Courchevel Online Challenge, finde ich bisher die einfachste.
> 
> Cool, sieht zum teil richtig cool aus, würde mir in echt wohl eher Angst machen da reinzufliegen...
> Wobei ich nach wie vor finde dass diese grauen Wolken zum Teil nicht so echt aussehen, eher wie ein Vulkanausbruch.
> ...



Jedenfalls nicht in der Komplexität, das wäre auch noch ein bisschen too much. Sie haben ja die Wetterdaten wie grundlegenden Wind mit Stärke und Richtung usw.  aber  das life innerhalb eines Hurricans abzubilden wäre wohl momentan too much.. es ist schon genial dass überhaupt das geht, was man so sieht.


----------



## fud1974 (30. August 2020)

Aerosoft hat wie angekündigt einen Gratis-Flughafen (höhere Qualität und handgebaut vermutlich) als Addon herausgebracht... quasi zum "Anfüttern" ist wohl der Flughafen in der Nähe ihres Firmensitzes in Paderborn (Paderborn/Lippstadt).

https://www.aerosoft.com/de/flugsim...ft-dlc-fuer-den-neuen-msfs-gratis-erhaeltlich

Download ist aber etwas abenteuerlich da sie selber wohl keine hochperformanten Downloadserver haben verlassen sie sich wie Modder auf alle möglichen großen Downloadschleudern wo man dann probieren kann welcher davon geht.. 

Über den Installpfad gibt es zur Zeit noch Diskussionen, ich weiß aber noch nicht genau warum, denn eigentlich hat das Ding einen Installer dabei:

https://forum.pcgames.de/hilfe-zu-p...2-wo-ordner-fuer-mods-fuer-den-fs-2020-a.html


----------



## MichaelG (30. August 2020)

Hab mal einige Sehenswürdigkeiten aufgesucht. Leider fehlen die 3 Gleichen auf der Map (Burgruinen die in Thüringen in der Nähe der A4 liegen; sind von der Autobahn aus sehr gut zu sehen). Vermutlich hatte Bing hier ebenfalls Höhenmeßprobleme. Jedenfalls ist keine der 3 Ruinen da. Schloß Nymphenburg habe ich aber gefunden.   

Nur Glauchau haben sie etwas verunstaltet (Haus mitten im Kreisverkehr drin, Straßenführung stimmt in vielen Teilen nicht, Gebäude haben keinen Wiedererkennungswert (Bahnhof, Hauptpost) bzw. sind komplett falsch (Hochhaus statt Bismarckturm). Aber ich bin guten Mutes, daß diese Probleme im weiteren Verlauf irgendwann einmal mehr oder weniger verschwinden werden. Vielleicht sollten hier mal Bing und Google Maps zusammenarbeiten um die Fehler zu finden und zu beseitigen.

Unter dem Strich ist der Simulator trotzdem überdurchschnittlich gut und ein großer Meilenstein in meinen Augen.


----------



## fud1974 (31. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hab mal einige Sehenswürdigkeiten aufgesucht. Leider fehlen die 3 Gleichen auf der Map (Burgruinen die in Thüringen in der Nähe der A4 liegen; sind von der Autobahn aus sehr gut zu sehen). Vermutlich hatte Bing hier ebenfalls Höhenmeßprobleme. Jedenfalls ist keine der 3 Ruinen da. Schloß Nymphenburg habe ich aber gefunden.
> 
> Nur Glauchau haben sie etwas verunstaltet (Haus mitten im Kreisverkehr drin, Straßenführung stimmt in vielen Teilen nicht, Gebäude haben keinen Wiedererkennungswert (Bahnhof, Hauptpost) bzw. sind komplett falsch (Hochhaus statt Bismarckturm). Aber ich bin guten Mutes, daß diese Probleme im weiteren Verlauf irgendwann einmal mehr oder weniger verschwinden werden. Vielleicht sollten hier mal Bing und Google Maps zusammenarbeiten um die Fehler zu finden und zu beseitigen.



Generell darf man nicht erwarten dass sie jeden Ort auf der Welt mit allen Sehenswürdigkeiten konkret getroffen haben.. ich musste nur an der Elbe langfliegen um Brücken unter Wasser zu finden, Schiffe die wohl auf den Sat-Fotos sichtbar waren aber in den Elbhäfen als flache Fotos unter Wasser liegen, fehlende Kirchen in historischen Elbstädtchen usw.

Aber da wird IMHO auch zuviel erwartet, meine Güte, da ist buchstäblich so ungefähr die ganze Welt drin, dass das nicht genau sein kann bei einer durch eine KI generierten Interpretation der Daten ist klar.. WAS es bietet, ist eine Navigation "nach Sicht" ohne Addons und dergleichen, denn dafür sind die Darstellungen in der Regel gut genug, und das ist einfach .. geil.

In der nächsten Podcast Folge von uns werde ich übrigens darüber (=FS2020) sprechen. Wird wohl nur bis mitte der Woche dauern da wir für den Hardware Part noch auf ein aktuelles Ereignis warten was jetzt diese Woche ansteht...


----------



## MichaelG (31. August 2020)

Hast ja Recht. Ist wirklich „Meckern“ auf extrem hohen Niveau. Und ich denke die werden Patzer so gut es geht im Laufe der Zeit beheben. 

Teils werden vielleicht auch DLC/Community-Mods (handgemachte Szenarien) einiges ausbügeln.


----------



## fud1974 (31. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hast ja Recht. Ist wirklich „Meckern“ auf extrem hohen Niveau. Und ich denke die werden Patzer so gut es geht im Laufe der Zeit beheben.
> 
> Teils werden vielleicht auch DLC/Community-Mods (handgemachte Szenarien) einiges ausbügeln.



Sie werden das Kartenmaterial wiederholt überarbeiten (bzw. mit neuen Kartenmaterial die KI nochmal drüberlaufen lassen), soweit hab ich das zumindest verstanden was da in Interviews geäußert wurde.

Wie es mit Kartenmaterial durch die Community aussieht, wird noch spannend, es wird angedeutet, dass man sich eventuell was überlegt, wie man die Bemühungen der Community das Kartenmaterial zu verbessern zusammenführt so dass alle was von haben.


----------



## McDrake (31. August 2020)

Wegen Gebäuden und Erkennungswert der Karten :
Ich flog vor ein paar Tagen über Petra und wir (meine Frau und ich) erkannten die Strasse, welche wir hoch gehen mussten für den Taxistand
Wir blieben damals ein paar Stunden länger in der Tempelstadt als die Reisegruppe, mit welcher wir reisten, darum Taxi...

Allerdings wollte ich dann schauen, wie Ad Deir nachgebildet wurde.
Denn jenes Gebäude ist auf dem Berg und wäre vom Flugzeug sicherlich besser ersichtlich, als das berühmte "Indiana-Jones-Gebäude", welches in einer Schlucht steht.
Tja, das wird als dreistöckiges Gebäude dargestellt mit ein paar Lichtern in den Fenstern


----------



## McDrake (31. August 2020)

Noch Screenshot "meines" Multimonitor-Gaming



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VictoryCount (31. August 2020)

Lustig, ich wollte auch gerade etwas über die Erkenntlichkeit von Gebäuden, Landschaften etc schreiben.
Habe nämlich am Wochenende den Bush Trip in Patagonien abgeschlossen, und war ziemlich begeistert von den Landschaften, allerdings haben sie es verpasst Sehenswürdigkeiten wie die Torres del Paine oder den Berg Fitz Roy erkenntlich zu gestalten, letzterer sieht im Spiel so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in echt so: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hat mich doch ein bisschen erstaunt, da man ja gerade daran vorbei geschickt wird. Aber da haben sie anscheinend grunsätzlich nicht das Augenmerk darauf gelegt, da sowas zu viel zu tun gäbe, und überlassen das den Moddern. So sehen markante Berge halt nicht mehr sonderlich markant aus, sondern eher so abgerundet und zum Teil schlecht erkennbar, wahrscheinlich weil man halt nicht alle 2 Meter eine Höhenmessung hat. Aber wie gesagt, dem Spielspass und der Schönheit der Landschaften tut das keinen grossen Abbruch, da man meistens eh nicht so nah ran geht.

Bei den Städten und Gebäuden ist es ziemlich ähnlich, als Ganzes sehen die super aus, wenn man näher geht, fehlen dann halt schon einige Details. Aber das habe ich auch nicht anders erwartet. Am schlimmsten finde ich die Strassen und Brücken, das sieht zum Teil echt hässlich aus.

Und zum Bushtrip, da bin ich hin und hergerissen, einerseits wirklich cool, wobei dieser in Patagonien schon fast zu einfach ist, da man immer auf dem GPS sieht wo man gerade ist, da ist der in den USA schon schwieriger. Leider sind die Missionen (Bushtrips und Landungen) ganz aus dem normalen Betrieb herausgerissen, so hat man keinen Funk, keinen Flugverkehr ausser den Anderen welche die Mission(Bushtrips)  auch gerade machen, und man kann einfach in der Luft nachtanken  Wenn das alles ein bisschen besser gelöst wäre, würde es gleich viel mehr Spass machen. 
Aber ich finde das auch keinen wirklichen Ersatz für die fehlenden richtigen Missionen, weil hier sind nur ein paar Navigationsangaben und das war es. Diese Daten könnte von jedem Piloten eingespeist werden der schon mal einen Navigationsflug gemacht hat. Von dem her erwarte ich schon noch dass da noch einige Missionen nachgerückt werden, oder halt dann ganz viele Navigationsflüge überall auf der Welt, bzw diese von Usern eingespeist und bewertet werden können, das würde ich auch gut finden.



McDrake schrieb:


> Noch Screenshot "meines" Multimonitor-Gaming
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Cool, sowas brauche ich auch. Sind den bei der Cockpitansicht die Instrumente auch auf dem erweiterten Bildschirm vorhanden?


----------



## fud1974 (31. August 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Allerdings wollte ich dann schauen, wie Ad Deir nachgebildet wurde.
> Denn jenes Gebäude ist auf dem Berg und wäre vom Flugzeug sicherlich besser ersichtlich, als das berühmte "Indiana-Jones-Gebäude", welches in einer Schlucht steht.
> Tja, das wird als dreistöckiges Gebäude dargestellt mit ein paar Lichtern in den Fenstern



Ja, wenig überraschend, gerade bei historischen Gebäuden vermutet die KI ja an der Stelle moderne Gebäude, vor allem wenn die Datenlage wohl unklar ist. Macu Pichu ist ja auch eine Lagerhalle wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Selbst das Washington Monument würde sehr eigenwillig interpretiert.


----------



## MichaelG (31. August 2020)

Eben. Unsere alte Hauptpost (Gebäude aus der Zeit des Historismus) wird als neuzeitliches Wohngebäude dargestellt. Und der alte Bismarckturm ist halt ein Hochhaus.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das wäre der Bahnhof (ist im FS nur irgendeine unförmige Lager/Firmenhalle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (31. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und das wäre der Bahnhof (ist im FS nur irgendeine unförmige Lager/Firmenhalle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht auf dem Bild aber auch nicht mehr aus als eine Lagerhalle , allerdings mit der Uhr am richtigen Platz um daraus ein "Zurück in die Zukunft" machen zu können. 
Aus der Zeit stammt wohl auch das Pic.


----------



## MichaelG (31. August 2020)

Komm der Bahnhof sieht schon nicht sooo schlecht aus. Ist halt 20er Jahre.

Aber mal eine andere Frage: Hat schon jemand die Chinesische Mauer gefunden ? Bei den Koordinaten von Google Maps ist beim FS 2020 nix außer bewaldete Hügel.


----------



## VictoryCount (31. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Komm der Bahnhof sieht schon nicht sooo schlecht aus. Ist halt 20er Jahre.
> 
> Aber mal eine andere Frage: Hat schon jemand die Chinesische Mauer gefunden ? Bei den Koordinaten von Google Maps ist beim FS 2020 nix außer bewaldete Hügel.


Habe gerade nachgeschaut, jemand hat sie gefunden, aber ist nicht gerade viel davon übrig:
https://youtu.be/POqhZISuptg?t=907
Die Mauer besteht tatsächlich aus kleinen aneinandergereiten Häuser


----------



## MichaelG (31. August 2020)

Dann war ich tatsächlich am richtigen Ort. Hab das nur nicht für voll genommen.


----------



## VictoryCount (31. August 2020)

So, irgendwie hat mich die Diskussion gerade angeregt mal nachzuforschen ob sich da schon etwas ändern lässt, und habe herausgefunden dass die Community schon wie wild dran ist 3d Modele von Google Maps usw zu importieren.
Da es so einfach ist habe ich gleich mal zum Test die Harbour Bridge in Sydney eingefügt, und sieht doch schon richtig gut aus(vorher war da eine normale Brücke:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Autos fahren jetzt halt unter der Brücke auf dem Wasser,und ich glaube einige Häuser hat es flach gedrückt  aber das ist ja nichts neues im FS, ansonsten ist das ziemlich cool!
Werde da wahrscheinlich noch ein paar weitere Sachen einfügen, und ev. versuchen selber etwas zu erstellen.
Gibt sogar eine Landkarte und Datenbank was alles schon erstellt wurde.

Ahh, und habe noch herausgefunden dass Asobo anscheinend wirklich schon am Missionen bauen sind, oder suchen zumindest Leute die das können: 
https://www.asobostudio.com/careers/mission-designer-mfs-72
Freue mich jedenfalls darauf


----------



## McDrake (31. August 2020)

VictoryCount schrieb:


> Cool, sowas brauche ich auch. Sind den bei der Cockpitansicht die Instrumente auch auf dem erweiterten Bildschirm vorhanden?



Die Fenster im zweiten Monitor bleiben auch in der Cockpit offen.


----------



## fud1974 (1. September 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die Fenster im zweiten Monitor bleiben auch in der Cockpit offen.



Ich glaube das meint er nicht. Früher konnte man auch Instrumente auslagern auf den zweiten Bildschirm. Das geht nicht mehr, jedenfalls momentan nicht. Es gehen nur Sachen wie ATC, FlightLog, VFR usw. "Normale" Fenster halt die man auf dem Hauptscreen auch einblenden kann.


----------



## fud1974 (1. September 2020)

VictoryCount schrieb:


> Werde da wahrscheinlich noch ein paar weitere Sachen einfügen, und ev. versuchen selber etwas zu erstellen.



Ist die Frage ob sich das lohnt. Es ist jetzt schon diskutabel ob dass das nächste Update oder eines der späteren überlebt. Ausserdem will man ja die Community durchaus integrieren was Map-Verbesserungen angeht, aber dafür braucht es wohl noch ein Framework. Angedacht ist es, ob und wann es kommt noch offen.

Offiziell werden sie den Weg via Google Maps wohl nicht absegnen, weil Google Material, da hat Google auch noch was zu sagen.


----------



## VictoryCount (1. September 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das meint er nicht. Früher konnte man auch Instrumente auslagern auf den zweiten Bildschirm. Das geht nicht mehr, jedenfalls momentan nicht. Es gehen nur Sachen wie ATC, FlightLog, VFR usw. "Normale" Fenster halt die man auf dem Hauptscreen auch einblenden kann.


Hmm, aber auf seinem Screenshot ist ja das Glascockpit auch ausgelagert, oder ist das eben nur auf der Aussenperspektive, oder geht das nur beim Glascockpit?


fud1974 schrieb:


> Ist die Frage ob sich das lohnt. Es ist jetzt schon diskutabel ob dass das nächste Update oder eines der späteren überlebt. Ausserdem will man ja die Community durchaus integrieren was Map-Verbesserungen angeht, aber dafür braucht es wohl noch ein Framework. Angedacht ist es, ob und wann es kommt noch offen.
> 
> Offiziell werden sie den Weg via Google Maps wohl nicht absegnen, weil Google Material, da hat Google auch noch was zu sagen.


Ja, das denke ich auch nicht, das wäre ja auch ein bisschen peinlich für Microsoft, wenn da offiziell Google Maps zu Hilfe gezogen würde, obwohl da halt Google wirklich besser ist.
Aber das Update sollte meiner Meinung nach kein Problem sein, weil ja die Daten nur im Community Ordner gespeichert werden. Aber könnte dann zum Problem werden wenn die Map an den selben Orten offizielle Verbesserungen erhält. Dann müssten diese Mods wieder entfernt werden.
Aber mal schauen, werde sowieso im Moment nicht viel Zeit da rein buttern.


----------



## fud1974 (1. September 2020)

VictoryCount schrieb:


> Hmm, aber auf seinem Screenshot ist ja das Glascockpit auch ausgelagert, oder ist das eben nur auf der Aussenperspektive, oder geht das nur beim Glascockpit?



Hmmmm... sehe ich zum ersten mal ehrlich gesagt... wenn mir jemand sagt wie das geht.. von der Ansicht her ist das ein Glascockpit, aber eventuell ist ja das auch anderweitig als separate Anzeige bei Flugzeugen auslagerbar die "oldschool" sind?

I don't know.




> Aber könnte dann zum Problem werden wenn die Map an den selben Orten offizielle Verbesserungen erhält. Dann müssten diese Mods wieder entfernt werden.



Ja, genau.. ich würde ja da eher abwarten, aber das wird die engagierten Leute nicht davon abhalten die Arbeit notfalls mehrfach zu tun.  
Hat ja Modder noch nie abgehalten.


----------



## McDrake (1. September 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Hmmmm... sehe ich zum ersten mal ehrlich gesagt... wenn mir jemand sagt wie das geht.. von der Ansicht her ist das ein Glascockpit, aber eventuell ist ja das auch anderweitig als separate Anzeige bei Flugzeugen auslagerbar die "oldschool" sind?
> 
> I don't know.


Wie ich schrob 



McDrake schrieb:


> Garde das Testvideo der Konkurrenz angeschaut und folgenden Tipp daraus gelernt:
> Die Cockpitdisplays sind ja ziemlich klein.
> Wenn man aber mit der Rechten ALT-Taste draufklickt, werden die in einem neuen Fenster gezeigt.
> Kann man auch auf den Zweitmonitor schieben.


Oder ist was anderes gemeint? Geht nur mit den Displays im Cockpit.


----------



## fud1974 (1. September 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wie ich schrob
> 
> 
> Oder ist was anderes gemeint? Geht nur mit den Displays im Cockpit.



Ach, das mit der rechten ALT-Taste hab ich echt nicht gesehen... Nice! aber nützt ja nur was bei Glass Cockpit.. Hmm.. mal sehen was die da so noch machen, ich denke das ist ein heißer Wunsch dass da mehr ausgelagert werden kann, bezüglich Multi-Monitor Setup wird eh schon viel auf Reddit und Co gejammert.


----------



## McDrake (3. September 2020)

Meine Fresse....
*Auftanken bei Wildnisflügen*
Bin ja auf dem Langstreckenflug nach Santorin mit vielen Zwischenlandungen.
Jetzt hatte ich beim Anflug auf Tirana die Treibstoffanzeige angefangen zu blinken und erst da habe ich bemerkt, dass ich nachtenken sollte.
Aber wie?
Tankwagen rufen mit "UMSCHALT + f" ist ja einprogrammiert und das Fahrzeug kommt dann auch irgendwann mal.
Passiert aber nix.

Lösung: Steuerung ->* WICHTIG: Filter auf ALLE!* -> scrollen, bis "Treibstoff".
Da kann man dann bei "Treibstoffmenge hinzufügen" eine Tatenkombination hinterlegen und speichern.
Ich hab da "ALT und +" genommen.
Jetzt kann ich mit dieser Kombi locker auffüllen


----------



## fud1974 (3. September 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Meine Fresse....
> *Auftanken bei Wildnisflügen*
> Bin ja auf dem Langstreckenflug nach Santorin mit vielen Zwischenlandungen.
> Jetzt hatte ich beim Anflug auf Tirana die Treibstoffanzeige angefangen zu blinken und erst da habe ich bemerkt, dass ich nachtenken sollte.
> ...



Wieder mal ein Feature was einem keiner sagt... Thanx!

Aber dafür ist ja der Thread hier da!


----------



## McDrake (3. September 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein Feature was einem keiner sagt... Thanx!
> 
> Aber dafür ist ja der Thread hier da!



Wäre es evtl nicht clever, wenn man solche Tipps irgendwie zuoberst im Startpostring sammeln könnte?
Sowas zwischen den Rekorden der Landeanflüge, etc zu suchen, ist nicht ganz einfach. Vor allem mit der Suchfunktion in diesem Forum :/


----------



## fud1974 (3. September 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wäre es evtl nicht clever, wenn man solche Tipps irgendwie zuoberst im Startpostring sammeln könnte?
> Sowas zwischen den Rekorden der Landeanflüge, etc zu suchen, ist nicht ganz einfach. Vor allem mit der Suchfunktion in diesem Forum :/



Dann müsste ich immer den Post bearbeiten.. also ob ich da gleich soviel Aufwand reinfließen lassen wollte, weiß ich nicht gerade.


----------



## McDrake (3. September 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich immer den Post bearbeiten.. also ob ich da gleich soviel Aufwand reinfließen lassen wollte, weiß ich nicht gerade.



Ist halt schade, dass dann, ich bin mal so frei, relevante Dinge wie sowas oder das Auslagern der Cockpit-Fenster, durch andere Themen zum FS2020 verwässert wird (wie mit diesem hier)
Anders könnte ein Neuling zuerst das Startposting durchlesen und Tipps erhalten.

Wobei das an und Pfirsich ja ein Thema für PCG wäre... aber das fehlt ja noch immer der Test, oder?


----------



## McDrake (8. September 2020)

Gestern ebenfalls das Sonderheft von Gamestar erhalten.
Hui! Bin stark beeindruckt. Knappe 140 Seiten (ohne!?) Werbung.
Plus 30 Tage XBox-Gamepass.

Inhaltlich genau das, was ich mir eigentlich von diesem ominösen Zusatzbuch für die Deluxe-Version erhofft hatte:
Jedes Instrument wird erklärt, worauf man achten soll, welche Einstellungen man tätigen kann....
Grossartig!


----------



## MichaelG (8. September 2020)

Bin beim Heft gerade bei der Rubrik Tuningtips für das Laufen vom FS auf den Computer. Quasi kurz vor dem Ende. Bin mit den Artikeln zu vor bereits durch. 

Ich glaube ich muß mich im Bereich Platzrunde und Funkverkehr noch intensiver einlesen. Das Heft gibt sehr gute Basics hierfür, bleibt aber nur an der Oberfläche und langt naturgemäß vom Umfang her nicht aus um auf alles bis ins Detail einzugehen. Das wäre bei einem Umfang von knapp 140 Seiten wovon ein Teil auch für Erklärung der Flugzeuge und Flughäfen sowie Tuningtips für den PC genutzt wird und auch sehr viele erklärende Bilder entsprechenden Raum einnehmen auch deutlich zu viel verlangt. Bietet aber schon einmal sehr gute Grundlagen für den Newbie und bietet für den Umfang ordentliche Packen an substantiellen Informationen. Der Buchtip (2 Bücher) ist aber interessant (Motorflug/Ultraleichtflug kompakt). Das Buch über Motorflug werde ich mir wohl mal doch holen müssen. 

Mich würde auch einmal ein Crashkurs über Funkfeuer, Vorfeuer interessieren (was ist das genau, wozu  usw. senden die die Aiportkennung quasi als Leitstrahl für den Piloten/den Autopiloten/Navi ? Oder sind das Punkte beim Anflug auf einen Flughafen wo man Funkkontakt mit dem Tower/Aiport aufnehmen muß um sich nach vorgegebenen Regeln  (Ankündigung das man mit der Maschine Kennung XYZ kommt, Flughöhe X, Entfernung zum Flughafen Y, am nächsten Punkt dann eine Landefreigabe anfordert etc.) um so eine Einsortierung auf welcher Bahn man landen darf zu erhalten ? Aber auch Themen wie Flugstraßen/Routen: Welche Regeln gelten, was muß man wo und wie einhalten. Wo darf ich mit welcher Maschine überhaupt entlangfliegen, welche Gebiete sind tabu, welche Flughöhe muß ich wo einhalten etc. pp. wer hat beim Einsortieren Vorrang ? Wie läuft es bei einer Warteschleife über einen Airport ab ? Auch wie liest man Flugkarten wenn man welche hat, auf was muß man dabei achten usw. Bevor man sich in irgendeine VATSIM-Gruppe wagen kann sollte man da schon zumindestens ansatzweise firm sein.  

Das Thema Sichtflugregeln wurde sehr gut erklärt. Top! Das Thema reiner Instrumentenflug muß ich noch vertiefen. Auch das Thema mit den Navi-Systemen und Autopilot.


----------



## fud1974 (8. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bin beim Heft gerade bei der Rubrik Tuningtips für das Laufen vom FS auf den Computer. Quasi kurz vor dem Ende. Bin mit den Artikeln zu vor bereits durch.
> 
> Ich glaube ich muß mich im Bereich Platzrunde und Funkverkehr noch intensiver einlesen. Das Heft gibt sehr gute Basics hierfür, bleibt aber nur an der Oberfläche und langt naturgemäß vom Umfang her nicht aus um auf alles bis ins Detail einzugehen. Das wäre bei einem Umfang von knapp 140 Seiten wovon ein Teil auch für Erklärung der Flugzeuge und Flughäfen sowie Tuningtips für den PC genutzt wird und auch sehr viele erklärende Bilder entsprechenden Raum einnehmen auch deutlich zu viel verlangt. Bietet aber schon einmal sehr gute Grundlagen für den Newbie und bietet für den Umfang ordentliche Packen an substantiellen Informationen. Der Buchtip (2 Bücher) ist aber interessant (Motorflug/Ultraleichtflug kompakt). Das Buch über Motorflug werde ich mir wohl mal doch holen müssen.
> 
> ...



Ich finde im Sonderheft ist schon einiges drin was sonst im Programm wirklich nicht erklärt wird.

Dass da nicht alles reinpasst (und 50 Prozent des Heftes zugegebenermaßen auch nur Auflistungen von Airports und Flugzeugen sind) ist ja klar.

Den Rest muss man sich anderweitig zusammenpuzzeln.. Viel ist auf Youtube zu finden, z.B. bei "Squirrel", inklusive Flugplanung via simbrief.com usw.


----------



## MichaelG (8. September 2020)

Das war ja auch kein Vorwurf. Man kann ja nicht den Content eines mehrere 100 Seiten Buches in dem Heft zu dem Preis erwarten.  Und für den Einstieg ist das Heft 1a. Und teils braucht man auch Tips bei den Flughäfen. Und wer sich intensiver informieren will muß halt Literatur besorgen. Und da gab es ja auch einen Tip.


----------



## fud1974 (8. September 2020)

Uiuiui.. also hier sind ein paar interessante Sachen drin.. (auch das mit der VFR Map am Ende..)

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2020/09/08/best-microsoft-flight-simulator-mods/


----------



## MichaelG (8. September 2020)

Die VFR-Map ist hochinteressant. Haben muß. 

Solche Addons wie Godzilla und Star Wars brauche ich nicht aber die Airline Livreries und die Sceneries wie Stonehenge... Auch haben will. Ich glaube ich weiß was ich heute Abend so alles mache. Meine arme Platte.


----------



## MichaelG (8. September 2020)

Ist das geil. Die VFR-Map ist der Hammer. Aber hat jemand eine Idee wie man das Lackierungspaket installiert. Hab es in den Communityfolder extrahiert. Aber die Lackierungen tauchen nicht auf.  Oder ich bin zu doof die einzustellen.


----------



## MichaelG (8. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist das geil. Die VFR-Map ist der Hammer. Aber hat jemand eine Idee wie man das Lackierungspaket installiert. Hab es in den Communityfolder extrahiert. Aber die Lackierungen tauchen nicht auf.  Oder ich bin zu doof die einzustellen.



Problem gelöst. Beim Entpacken hat es ein Hauptverzeichnis zu viel entpackt. Ergo die einzelnen Verzeichnisse aus dem Hauptverzeichnis ins Communityverzeichnis Community verschieben. Dann waren die Lackierungen da.

Aber Stonehenge ist trotz Community-Addon immer noch platt.

Update: Auch da das gleiche Problem und behoben. Muß mir merken: In Zukunft die ganzen Zip-gepackten Mods extern irgendwo entpacken und dann erst in den Communityordner verschieben.


----------



## fud1974 (9. September 2020)

Hmm.. noch nicht ausprobiert.. aber interessant...

https://www.polygon.com/2020/9/8/21...-tracking-microsoft-flight-simulator-track-ir


----------



## golani79 (9. September 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Hmm.. noch nicht ausprobiert.. aber interessant...
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/2020/9/8/21...-tracking-microsoft-flight-simulator-track-ir


Headtracking ist super für Flugsims - kann ich nur empfehlen!
Nutze selbst Track IR seit ich damals angefangen habe mit Flugsims (wird auch in anderen Spielen wie Dort Rally und ARMA unterstützt - möchte ich nicht mehr missen und könnte mir auch nicht vorstellen, ohne zu fliegen.

Wenn die App gut funktioniert, wäre das ne preiswerte Alternative.



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## VictoryCount (9. September 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Headtracking ist super für Flugsims - kann ich nur empfehlen!
> Nutze selbst Track IR seit ich damals angefangen habe mit Flugsims (wird auch in anderen Spielen wie Dort Rally und ARMA unterstützt - möchte ich nicht mehr missen und könnte mir auch nicht vorstellen, ohne zu fliegen.
> 
> Wenn die App gut funktioniert, wäre das ne preiswerte Alternative.


Sieht cool aus, das wäre wirklich sehr praktisch. Aber bei meinem 22'' Bildschirm bringt das wohl nichts, da muss ich ja dauernd neben dem Bildschirm vorbei schauen, oder die Bewegungen werden so verstärkt  dass es erst recht eine klaustrophobische Wirkung hat. Wobei ich damit beim FS noch nie Probleme hatte, hingegen bei so Shooter oder Renngames viel eher.


fud1974 schrieb:


> Uiuiui.. also hier sind ein paar interessante Sachen drin.. (auch das mit der VFR Map am Ende..)
> 
> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2020/09/08/best-microsoft-flight-simulator-mods/


Dazu habe ich doch schon auf der ersten oder zweiten Seite dieses Threads einen Link mit den fast gleichen Mods gepostet, nur hat's da noch niemanden interessiert.


----------



## golani79 (9. September 2020)

VictoryCount schrieb:


> Sieht cool aus, das wäre wirklich sehr praktisch. Aber bei meinem 22'' Bildschirm bringt das wohl nichts, da muss ich ja dauernd neben dem Bildschirm vorbei schauen, oder die Bewegungen werden so verstärkt  dass es erst recht eine klaustrophobische Wirkung hat. Wobei ich damit beim FS noch nie Probleme hatte, hingegen bei so Shooter oder Renngames viel eher.



Die Bewegung ist nicht 1:1 stimmt - aber daran gewöhnt man sich recht schnell und ist auch gar nicht so schlimm.
Hab übrigens auch nur 24" - also nicht viel größer, als dein Monitor. Einmal verwendet, will man's nicht mehr hergeben 

Am coolsten ist aber eh VR - nehm ich nur nicht immer her und der FS würde wohl sowieso zur Diashow verkommen xD

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (9. September 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Am coolsten ist aber eh VR - nehm ich nur nicht immer her und der FS würde wohl sowieso zur Diashow verkommen xD



Als einaeugiger VR Nutzer habe ich schon versucht Oculus anzuschreiben und zu fragen ob sie nicht eine Option einbauen koennen, dass nur ein Display gerendert wird. Dann waere es ja nicht viel anders als am normalen PC von den Anforderungen her. Aber hab nie eine Antwort erhalten. Ich denke die Zielgruppe ist ein bisschen zu klein.


----------



## golani79 (9. September 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Als einaeugiger VR Nutzer habe ich schon versucht Oculus anzuschreiben und zu fragen ob sie nicht eine Option einbauen koennen, dass nur ein Display gerendert wird. Dann waere es ja nicht viel anders als am normalen PC von den Anforderungen her. Aber hab nie eine Antwort erhalten. Ich denke die Zielgruppe ist ein bisschen zu klein.


Ärgerlich - dürfte ja eigentlich kein allzu großer Aufwand sein.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## VictoryCount (9. September 2020)

Ok, danke. Ja, das ist kein grosser Unterschied. 
Muss wohl Beides mal ausprobieren. Ich bin leider ein bisschen heikel (oder allergisch oder wie auch immer man da sagt) im Bezug auf Motion Sickness.


----------



## MrFob (9. September 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ärgerlich - dürfte ja eigentlich kein allzu großer Aufwand sein./QUOTE]
> Ja, da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Kommt drauf an wie genau das rendering implementiert ist. Koennte einfach sein oder auch nicht, keine Ahnung.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## golani79 (9. September 2020)

Beim Headtracking hatte ich keinerlei Probleme bzgl Motion Sickness.

VR hingegen, ist ein anderes Kapitel .. mittlerweile geht es ganz gut, aber da ich es nicht sooo intensiv / oft nutze, hab ich mich wohl noch nicht ganz daran gewöhnt ^^



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (9. September 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> [ Der musste das nach einer halben Minute wieder weglegen weil er mir fast auf den Teppich gekotzt haette.
> Gut, bei einem Simulator, wo du Fixpunkte wie ein Cockpit hast duerfte es besser sein, aber trotzdem, am besten erstmal irgendwo testen.



Hab mir VR hauptsächlich wegen Flugsims zugelegt - hab anfangs auch fast gekotzt. 
Vor allem, das Rollen in den Längsachse war grausam .. xD 
Dirt Rally hab ich auch probiert, aber das fand ich fast noch schlimmer, als die Flugsims.

Aber gut, muss man sich eh langsam rantasten - und wenn man merkt, es geht nicht mehr, gleich aufhören und ne Pause machen.

Am besten halt, mit einfachen und nicht zu krassen Spielen anfangen.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (10. September 2020)

Es gibt übrigens seit heute wieder 10 neue DLCs für den FS 2020 im Shop. 9 verschiedene Flughäfen (darunter den kostenlosen Paderborner und den Flughafen von Miami) und 1 Flugzeug. Die STOL-Leichtbaumaschine Kitfox (UL). Wenn es weiter so geht.... UiUiUi. Dann könnte der FS 2020 für mich zum teuersten "Spiel" überhaupt werden.   Hab jetzt schon mehr für die bisherigen DLC bezahlt als für das Hauptprogramm. Dabei habe ich schon die Premium Deluxe-Edition.


----------



## golani79 (10. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens seit heute wieder 10 neue DLCs für den FS 2020 im Shop. 9 verschiedene Flughäfen (darunter den kostenlosen Paderborner und den Flughafen von Miami) und 1 Flugzeug (STOL-Leichtbaumaschine Kitfox). Wenn es weiter so geht.... UiUiUi. Dann könnte der FS 2020 für mich zum teuersten "Spiel" überhaupt werden.


Einfach bissl abwarten und sich fragen, was man wirklich haben möchte bzw nutzt.

Flughäfen sind mir persönlich z.B. nicht sooo wichtig.
Da würde ich vlt 1-2 kaufen, die ich auch in echt kenne.

Und Flugzeuge .. da warte ich auf richtig gute Qualität. Da werd ich mir dann 1-2 holen.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (10. September 2020)

Naja es zwickt halt. Den Miami Airport will ich schon haben (Kenne ich, ebenso JFK New York, Tegel, Schönefeld, FJ Strauß München, Nobitz, Zwickau, Stuttgart, Leipzig, San Franzisco, Washington, LA). Dubai und Frankfurt/Main gibt es ja schon... Aber auch die Flughäfen wo ich noch nicht gewesen bin reizen mich auch. Wenigstens mal digital erleben.

Und mich reizt auch eine STOL-Maschine mit Langsamflugfähigkeiten. 

Die Kitfox wäre hier z.B. eine ziemlich gute Option < 60 km/h Flugtempo sind drin aber auch so 150-160 km/h und < als 40 m Start-/Landeweg. So lange es noch keine Helis gibt wäre das eine gute Option. Oder kennst Du eine andere Maschine mit ähnlichen/besseren Werten?


----------



## golani79 (10. September 2020)

Momentan gibt es ja noch nicht viele 3rd Party Module - ich würde eher noch warten. 
Meiner Meinung nach, mangelt es denen, die jetzt so schnell nach Release kommen, doch ein wenig an Qualität.
Einiges wurde auch von FSX portiert.

Hast du dir von den Stock Flugzeugen Mal die Savage Cub angesehen bzw ausprobiert?


Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (10. September 2020)

Muß ich mal tun. Danke für den Tip. Die Cessna ist gut aber in einigen Situationen zu fix.


----------



## fud1974 (11. September 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hast du dir von den Stock Flugzeugen Mal die Savage Cub angesehen bzw ausprobiert?



Die ist aber auch wirklich Bare Bones... ich hab immer Angst irgendwo in eine falsche Richtung den Fuß rausgestreckt und schon ist ein Loch im Rumpf..

Fun fact, das Ding gibt es in der Realität auch als Ultraleicht-Variante, da fehlt dann von der Rumpf-Beplankung fast alles.


----------



## MrFob (11. September 2020)

Bin mal gespannt, ob der BER Flughafen in FS2020 frueher rauskommt als im real life.


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2020)

Hab da heute noch was gefunden. Hab nicht gewusst daß ich das überhaupt noch habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lektüre für die nächste Zeit. Das war noch ein Handbuch. Fast 250 Seiten. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## fud1974 (15. September 2020)

Mal diverse Links..

Sie kommen von Gamestar ..
https://www.gamestar.de/artikel/flight-simulator-beste-mods,3361860.html

.. und von PCGamer, teilweise überschneiden sie sich.
https://www.pcgamer.com/microsoft-flight-simulator-mods/


Stonehenge in schön:
https://www.nexusmods.com/microsoftflightsimulator/mods/140

Matterhorn.. ebenfalls in schön:
https://www.nexusmods.com/microsoftflightsimulator/mods/118

Chigaco in.. ihr wisst schon:
https://www.nexusmods.com/microsoftflightsimulator/mods/116

Bei manchen Regionen stimmt der Wasserstand nicht.. auch das passen Leute an (Alaska und Bergen):
https://www.msfsaddons.org/freeware/updated-alaska-water-fix
https://www.msfsaddons.org/freeware/scenery-bergen-norway

Bemalungen für die 747.. mal Trump, mal Iron Maiden.. hey, wo ist der Unterschied?
https://www.nexusmods.com/microsoftflightsimulator/mods/12
https://www.nexusmods.com/microsoftflightsimulator/mods/28

Und noch mehr Bemalungen, auch für andere Flugzeuge:
https://www.msfsaddons.org/liveries/liveries-megapack-v8

Von der Godzilla Mod hat jeder schon gehört:
https://www.nexusmods.com/microsoftflightsimulator/mods/143?tab=description

FPS Increase... kann man immer gebrauchen, oder? (Lower 2D instrument refresh rate):
https://www.nexusmods.com/microsoftflightsimulator/mods/34


----------



## MrFob (15. September 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Mal diverse Links..


Wow, da hast du dich ja mal ordentlich verausgabt. 



> Bemalungen für die 747.. mal Trump, mal Iron Maiden.. hey, wo ist der Unterschied?
> https://www.nexusmods.com/microsoftflightsimulator/mods/12
> https://www.nexusmods.com/microsoftflightsimulator/mods/28



Hm, egal wer gerade Praesident ist, fuer mich ist und bleibt Air Force One einfach immer Harrison Fords Flugzeug. 
https://tenor.com/view/plane-get-off-gif-8253233


----------



## VictoryCount (16. September 2020)

Heute erstmal 15.69GB(hab die Zahl korrigiert) Patches herunterladen, mal sehen was da kommt. Wobei ich in der Liste gerade nichts sehe was mein Flugerlebnis bedeutend tangieren würde.

edit: endlich eine neue Lande Challenge.
Die macht auch Spass, nicht schlechter Anfang nach etwa 5 Versuchen, liegt aber schon noch etwas drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2020)

2 GB? Bei mir lädt es nach rund 700 MB innerhalb von Steam und im Launcher selbst nochmals 15,69 GB. Und das dauert.... *Korrektur: Innerhalb von Steam waren es "nur" 300 MB. Aber im Launcher die 15,69 GB. Aktuell stockt es nach knapp über 3 GB und 70% Dateifortschritt Frankfurt Airport.


----------



## VictoryCount (16. September 2020)

Ja sorry, waren auch 15,69GB, keine Ahnung warum ich 2GB schrieb... 
Super Update; sie wollten bei den Bush Trips die Leg Synchronisations Punkte(wo der jeweilige Abschnitt abgeschlossen wird) verbessern, jetzt funktionieren sie überhaupt nicht mehr...


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2020)

Langsam klappen aber die Landeherausforderungen: Nizza 169.000 Punkte auf realistisch. Jepp. Es klappt.


----------



## VictoryCount (17. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Langsam klappen aber die Landeherausforderungen: Nizza 169.000 Punkte auf realistisch. Jepp. Es klappt.


Mit diesem Resultat wärst du gestern wahrscheinlich unter den ersten 100 gewesen

Hat den jetzt jemand von euch schon den neuen Flightstick erhalten?


----------



## fud1974 (18. September 2020)

VictoryCount schrieb:


> Hat den jetzt jemand von euch schon den neuen Flightstick erhalten?



Was für einen "neuen Flightstick" meinst du genau?

Zum Update: Es ist zu beachten dass die Wiederholungsfrequenz-Regelung für die Glass-Displays jetzt auch nach dem Update "offiziell" regelbar ist, wie sich das mit der von mir geposteten Mod..

https://www.nexusmods.com/microsoftf...ulator/mods/34

.. verträgt, weiß ich nicht, nur als Warnhinweis.


----------



## MichaelG (18. September 2020)

Ich vermute mal er meint den neuen Logitech X56 Hotas. Meiner ist für Ende November/Anfang Dezember terminiert.


----------



## fdl-ananas (18. September 2020)

VictoryCount schrieb:


> Ja sorry, waren auch 15,69GB, keine Ahnung warum ich 2GB schrieb...
> Super Update; sie wollten bei den Bush Trips die Leg Synchronisations Punkte(wo der jeweilige Abschnitt abgeschlossen wird) verbessern, jetzt funktionieren sie überhaupt nicht mehr...


Sie funktionieren prima, aber nur mit einem neuen Savegame, sprich Neuanfang des ganzen Trips. Wäre natürlich besser gewesen hätte MS das klarer in den Patchnotes kommuniziert.
Meinereiner war zum Glück eh schon mit allen Bush Trips durch.



VictoryCount schrieb:


> Hat den jetzt jemand von euch schon den neuen Flightstick erhalten?


Ich weiß ja nicht was "der" Flightstick sein soll, aber ich hab gestern einen VKB Gladiator NXT in Empfang genommen. Geiles Teil 
Und was bisher an Addons angekündigt wurde sieht auch bereits nach einer Menge Spaß aus.



fud1974 schrieb:


> Zum Update: Es ist zu beachten dass die Wiederholungsfrequenz-Regelung für die Glass-Displays jetzt auch nach dem Update "offiziell" regelbar ist, wie sich das mit der von mir geposteten Mod..
> 
> https://www.nexusmods.com/microsoftf...ulator/mods/34
> 
> .. verträgt, weiß ich nicht, nur als Warnhinweis.


Soweit ich das im offiziellen Forum verfolgt habe: überhaupt nicht. Dasselbe gilt für unangepasste Garmin X Mods, da scheint es derzeit viele Crashes und sonstige Probleme zu geben.
Vielleicht sollte MS anfangen wie bei Win10 bei jedem größeren Patch den Community Ordner in CommunityOld umzubenennen, um die Leute daran zu erinnern ihre inkompatibel gewordenen Mods auszusortieren.


----------



## VictoryCount (18. September 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Was für einen "neuen Flightstick" meinst du genau?





fdl-ananas schrieb:


> Sie funktionieren prima, aber nur mit einem neuen Savegame, sprich Neuanfang des ganzen Trips. Wäre natürlich besser gewesen hätte MS das klarer in den Patchnotes kommuniziert.
> Meinereiner war zum Glück eh schon mit allen Bush Trips durch.
> Ich weiß ja nicht was "der" Flightstick sein soll, aber ich hab gestern einen VKB Gladiator NXT in Empfang genommen. Geiles Teil





MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal er meint den neuen Logitech X56 Hotas. Meiner ist für Ende November/Anfang Dezember terminiert.


Sorry an alle für die Verwirrung, ich meinte nicht irgendeinen speziellen Stick, sondern den jeweiligen den ihr bestellt habt. War nur gespannt auf eure Erfahrungen da ich definitiv auch einen neuen brauchen werde.

 @Michael G, wow geht ja noch ne Weile, wird es nun der Warthog oder der X56?

@fud, du hast doch auch so einen speziellen bestellt, so etwas wie fdl-ananas, oder habe ich das falsch in Erinnerung?

@fdl-ananas, das ist ein bisschen nervig mit den Bushtrips, wenn man bei Leg17 steht. Habe  keine Lust das nochmals zu fliegen, mach ich dann wohl in 5facher Geschwindigkeit. Aber hätte auch nichts gebracht wenn sie es angekündigt hätten, man hätte trotzdem nichts dagegen machen können.


----------



## MichaelG (19. September 2020)

Ich schwanke ehrlich gesagt noch. Der Warthog ist bewährt hat aber keine Z-Achse. Der Logitech ist neu aber Logitech hat sowohl gute Qualität wie durchwachsene.


----------



## fdl-ananas (19. September 2020)

VictoryCount schrieb:


> @fdl-ananas, das ist ein bisschen nervig mit den Bushtrips, wenn man bei Leg17 steht. Habe  keine Lust das nochmals zu fliegen, mach ich dann wohl in 5facher Geschwindigkeit. Aber hätte auch nichts gebracht wenn sie es angekündigt hätten, man hätte trotzdem nichts dagegen machen können.


Ja, so spät im Trip ist's natürlich reichlich ärgerlich. Schade, dass MS keine Rückwärtskompatibilität erreicht hat. Aber dass eine neue Methode der Landeermittlung durcheinanderkommen kann, wenn im alten Savegame der Flieger bereits auf der Bahn steht, ist ebenfalls nachvollziehbar. Technisch scheinen die Bushtrips ja tatsächlich nur ein einziger langer Flug zu sein, nur eben mit ein paar vorgeschriebenen Zwischenlandungen und Speichermöglichkeit.



VictoryCount schrieb:


> War nur gespannt auf eure Erfahrungen da ich definitiv auch einen neuen brauchen werde.


Sind bisher natürlich nur zwei Tage Erfahrung, aber soweit kann ich über den Gladiator NXT wirklich nur Gutes sagen.

Verarbeitung ist tadellos. Abgesehen von der Baseplate zwar komplett Plastik, aber kein dünnes Billigzeug. Da verbiegt sich und wackelt nichts. Buttons und Hats haben alle gute Druckpunkte, auch hier kein Wackeln oder sonstige Hinweise auf schludrige Verarbeitung.
Stick liegt gut in der Hand und hat praktisch kein Spiel in Mittelstellung, im Flug wirkt alles äußerst präzise. Kein ganz fairer Vergleich, aber nach den Ministicks meines XBox Controllers, die im FS2020 eine Deadzone von mindestens 8% benötigen, ist der Gladiator tatsächlich eine komplett andere Welt.

Die Konfigurationssoftware lässt ebenfalls keine Wünsche offen. Buttons können beliebig belegt werden, inklusive SHIFT Funktion, Keystroke, Makros... Die Achsen können auf mehr Arten konfiguriert werden, als ich bisher überblicke, die LEDs an Stick und Base an- und ausgeschaltet oder in der Farbe verändert werden (soweit entsprechend gebaut), Profile gespeichert werden, die Firmware erneuert, usw.

VKB scheint ja einen ganz guten Ruf zu haben. Soweit kann ich dem nur absolut zustimmen.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich schwanke ehrlich gesagt noch. Der Warthog ist bewährt hat aber keine Z-Achse. Der Logitech ist neu aber Logitech hat sowohl gute Qualität wie durchwachsene.


Wenn es in die Größenordnung eines Warthog gehen soll wäre für dich vielleicht auch ein VKB, präziser der Gunfighter III interessant?

Persönlich habe ich keine Erfahung damit, aber auf Youtube hört man öfter mal Sprüche der Marke "beste Base überhaupt". Unter anderem da, im Gegesatz zum Warrhog, eine komplette Metallkonstruktion. Und in Kombination mit einem entsprechendem Stick, z.B. dem SCG / Kosmosima, den ich auch auf meinem Gladiator habe, gibt's dann auch eine (berührungslos abgetastete) Z- / Twistachse. 

Laut Website sollte das Teil ab der übernächsten Woche im Euroshop wieder verfügbar sein. Also vielleicht einen Blick wert...


Ach ja und falls noch jemand Lesestoff zum Thema Fliegen braucht, die ganze Flugtheorie aus den alten Flight Simulator Handbüchern, von denen ich hier vor ein paar Wochen geschrieben habe, lässt sich auch ganz einfach in Webseitenform im Netz finden und zwar hier.


----------



## MichaelG (19. September 2020)

Thx. Der wäre schon interessant. Aber da fehlt doch die Base, der HOTAS mit den Tasten Oder gibt es den dazu ?


----------



## fdl-ananas (19. September 2020)

Der Gunfighter entspricht dem Warthog Flight Stick, der Stick hat die Tasten die Base hat keine.

Einen separaten Schubquadranten für die andere Hand gibt's nicht dazu und VKB hat derzeit glaube ich auch keinen im Programm. Dafür müsste man also wieder auf die Konkurenz zurückgreifen, sei es der Warthog Dual Throttle, das Monster von Virpil (MongoosT?)  oder was immer sonst Geschmack und Geldbeutel trifft.


----------



## fud1974 (20. September 2020)

fdl-ananas schrieb:


> Ach ja und falls noch jemand Lesestoff zum Thema Fliegen braucht, die ganze Flugtheorie aus den alten Flight Simulator Handbüchern, von denen ich hier vor ein paar Wochen geschrieben habe, lässt sich auch ganz einfach in Webseitenform im Netz finden und zwar hier.



Interessant.. danke. Eventuell nehme ich mir doch noch mal die Zeit und trage alles zusammen und date mal den Startpost up damit man alles gleich vorne findet.


----------



## MichaelG (22. September 2020)

So habe mir jetzt im Mediamarkt eine externe 1 TB SSD mit USB 3.1 bestellt und kann die ab heute abholen *freu*. 

https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_lexar-sl200-portable-usb-3-1-type-c-2671323.html

Dann heißt es die Community-DLC sichern und den FS neu auf der externen SSD installieren. Bis irgendwann einmal größere externe SSD günstiger werden dürfte die 1 TB SSD (nur für den FS 2020 und nichts anderes darauf) langen.

Wie kann man eigentlich von Steam aus ein anderes Laufwerk als Zielinstallation angeben ? Hab ich noch nie gemacht.


----------



## fud1974 (22. September 2020)

Ich glaube ich warte erstmal das nächste Update ab.. soll ja einiges kaputtgegangen sein mit dem letzten. ... Airbus geht eines der Triebwerke nur noch einzuschalten (oder gar dauerhaft zu betreiben?) wenn die APU parallel dauerhaft läuft usw.


----------



## MichaelG (22. September 2020)

Ich hab bislang mit dem Update glücklicherweise (noch?) keine Probleme (Steamversion Premium Deluxe) *intensiv auf Holz klopfe*. Die Ladezeiten sind sogar (deutlich) schneller geworden. Fliege aber aktuell auch nur die Mono- oder Duo-Prop-Maschinen (wie die Cessnas, Beechcraft King Air und Co). Ab und zu vielleicht noch hier und da den Learjet als einzige Düsenmaschine. Aber keine großen Pötte wie Airbus, Boeing und Co.


----------



## fud1974 (22. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich hab bislang mit dem Update glücklicherweise (noch?) keine Probleme (Steamversion Premium Deluxe) *intensiv auf Holz klopfe*. Die Ladezeiten sind sogar (deutlich) schneller geworden. Fliege aber aktuell auch nur die Mono- oder Duo-Prop-Maschinen (wie die Cessnas, Beechcraft King Air und Co). Ab und zu vielleicht noch hier und da den Learjet als einzige Düsenmaschine. Aber keine großen Pötte wie Airbus, Boeing und Co.



Ja, die "großen Pötte" sind wohl die problembelasteten.. ohnehin sind die wohl auch im ungenauesten umgesetzt (ohne Mods zumindest), aber das war wohl schon immer so beim FS....


----------



## MichaelG (22. September 2020)

Naja die großen Passagiermaschinen sind ja auch die komplexesten. Mit Doppel-/3-fach Systemen/Backupsystemen mehr Technik und Steuerungsoptionen usw.


----------



## MichaelG (25. September 2020)

Heute habe ich bei der Landeherausforderung Nizza meine Punkte mal glatt verdoppelt. Bin mit Innenansicht gelandet. Ist echt eine vollkommene Umgewöhnung. Aber die Belohnung gab es: Knapp 320.000 Punkte. Yess.


----------



## fud1974 (25. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Heute habe ich bei der Landeherausforderung Nizza meine Punkte mal glatt verdoppelt. Bin mit Innenansicht gelandet. Ist echt eine vollkommene Umgewöhnung. Aber die Belohnung gab es: Knapp 320.000 Punkte. Yess.



Wie.. "mit Innenansicht".. wie fliegst du das denn sonst? In Aussenansicht? Arcade-Like?


----------



## MichaelG (25. September 2020)

Bei meinen ersten Neuversuchen zumindestens bei Landungen ja. Seit heute nicht mehr. 

War vor dem FM 2020 lange raus.


----------



## fud1974 (25. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei meinen ersten Neuversuchen zumindestens bei Landungen ja. Seit heute nicht mehr.
> 
> War vor dem FM 2020 lange raus.



Ich bin der letzte der was gegen sagt...  

Nur wäre ich gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, warum auch immer.

Am 29.09. übrigens Inhaltsupdates, Thema "Japan", da wird einiges In Japan verbessert und hinzugefügt, passend zur Tokyo Game Show als Anlass glaube ich.. hoffentlich auch ein paar Bugfixes.


----------



## Batze (25. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie kann man eigentlich von Steam aus ein anderes Laufwerk als Zielinstallation angeben ? Hab ich noch nie gemacht.


Sobald du ein Spiel installieren willst wirst du doch von Steam gefragt wohin damit, es kommt dann immer ein Auswahlbildschirm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Steam listet dir da immer all Deine Laufwerke/Partitionen auf. 
Erstmal die wo schon eine Steam Bibliothek vorhanden ist (also die Steam Grundordner) oder wo du diese Neu anlegen kannst.
Einfach dann Deine Wunschplatte/Partition Auswählen und dahin wird dann installiert.
Bei mir ist das auch recht verteilt wo ich was installiere, je nachdem wo ich noch Platz habe und ob das Spiel eher SSD braucht oder doch noch mit HDD gut klar kommt.
Das geht auch mit jedem anderen Launcher so, man ist also niemals gezwungen seine Spiele auf der Partition zu installieren die man irgendwann mal angegeben hat, meist wohl C:/.

PS: Wundert mich schon das du als einer der Steam Oberfanbanausen das nicht weißt.


----------



## fud1974 (29. September 2020)

Falls es wer nicht mitbekommen haben sollte.. der neue Patch mit dem Japan Content Update ist draussen.

Der Patch ist mehrstufig, erst den Launcher wieder updaten (MS-Store bzw. XBox App oder halt Steam usw.), dann innerhalb des Spiels der eigentlich Patch mit den Fehlerbehebungen (einiges drin, z.B. das Left Engine Shutoff Problem beim Airbus), DANN muss man SELBER im Content Manager noch das Japan Content Update laden, auf letzters muss man erstmal kommen.


----------



## MichaelG (29. September 2020)

Thx. Den Installationsprozess könnte Asobo echt generalüberholen.


----------



## MichaelG (30. September 2020)

Hat schon jemand nach dem Japan-Patch den FS mal wieder angeworfen ? Der scheint tatsächlich noch größere Probleme zu machen. Dabei war der Patch zu vor schon nicht wirklich eine Glanzleistung (auch wenn ich persönlich noch keine Probleme hatte, gab es ziemlich viele die das betraf). Zumindestens nach der deutschen Facebookgruppe für den FS 2020 zu urteilen scheint der Japan-Patch noch schlimmer zu sein.

Die Cessna Longitude soll beim Fliegen im Cockpit wackeln wie auf einer Bunga Bunga Party, die Throttle-Darstellung in einigen Cockpits fehlt auf einmal. Es gibt CTDs jetzt auch aus dem Menü heraus ohne irgendein Flugzeug gewählt zu haben oder gar zu fliegen... Asobo, hoffentlich habt ihr euch mit dem Projekt nicht übernommen.   Da lieber die Patch-Frequenz senken oder kleinere Patches erst einmal bringen und die Baustellen beseitigen. Aber schnell schnell und groß hilft so keinem. Auch wenn ich mich tierisch auf Japan freue. Zumal es wieder neue Landeherausforderungen geben soll und auch einen Rundflug.

Ich muß mal schauen wie ich neben dem Warthunder-Event bzw. spätestens ab kommenden Montag wenn das Event vorbei ist mal wieder Zeit für den FS 20202 finde.


----------



## MichaelG (30. September 2020)

Hier die Throttellose Maschine. Läuft wahrscheinlich mit Psi-Fähigkeiten. [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## golani79 (2. Oktober 2020)

Das Update haut bei mir nicht hin .. Spiel meint, ich müsse es über den MS Store updaten.
Im MS Store wähle ich "Aktualisieren" - wird geladen und dann stoppt das Update und es ist gleich wie vorher oO


----------



## MichaelG (2. Oktober 2020)

Du mußt dann noch im Spiel downloaden, danach in den Marktplatz und dort dann das eigentliche Update downloaden. Irre, ist aber so. Der Downloadprozess für das Programm sollte dringendst überarbeitet werden. So wie aktuell ist er unkomfortabel und nicht nachvollziehbar. Daß man 3 x in einem einzigen Update einen Updatevorgang starten muß ist schlicht und ergreifend irre. Unkomfortabler geht kaum noch.


----------



## golani79 (2. Oktober 2020)

Ok .. ich muss wohl immer erst meckern, damits funktioniert.

Gerade eben nochmal probiert - nix anders gemacht, und auf einmal klappts ... "updating" ...


----------



## MichaelG (2. Oktober 2020)

Naja wie ich so gelesen habe soll das Update auch relativ buggy sein. Mal schauen. Wenn das Warthunder-Event durch ist gehe ich mal wieder in den FS 2020 rein.


----------



## fud1974 (2. Oktober 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Du mußt dann noch im Spiel downloaden, danach in den Marktplatz und dort dann das eigentliche Update downloaden. Irre, ist aber so. Der Downloadprozess für das Programm sollte dringendst überarbeitet werden. So wie aktuell ist er unkomfortabel und nicht nachvollziehbar. Daß man 3 x in einem einzigen Update einen Updatevorgang starten muß ist schlicht und ergreifend irre. Unkomfortabler geht kaum noch.



Na ja.. die Logik ist: Das erste Update ist nur der Launcher. Der Ist notwendig, weil das Ding ja auch über Steam kommen kann, aber die Anbindung von DLCs, Updates usw. über MS gehen soll, also übernimmt der Launcher ab Start das weitere Handling der Daten. Also wird erst der Launcher separat vom jeweiligen Store (Steam, MS Store) geupdated.

Der Launcher selber macht dann das Update vom Programm (also der zweite Update Vorgang), von da an rein im MS Umfeld unterwegs.

Dass man den Content noch mal separat runterladen muss, ist der Logik geschuldet dass es eine (kostenlose) Map ist, die im Store vertrieben wird wie alle anderen Sachen auch. Sie ist auch optional, man MUSS sie nicht runterladen.

Jedenfalls hab ich das so verstanden.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Oktober 2020)

Trotzdem ziemlich unkomfortabel. Warum Ms die Dinge nicht gleich richtig bei Steam integriert. Beim WIN-Store selbst verstehe ich die Logik erst Recht nicht. Da könnte man zumindestens die Updateorgie auf 2 Updateschritte reduzieren.

Und warum der Launcher das Update nachdem er selbst ein Update für sich gemacht hat nicht gleich von sich aus anstößt und durchführt (wäre imho nur eine Programmierungsfrage; meinetwegen mit einer kurzen Vorab-Nachfrage bevor es weitergeht nach dem Motto neuen Zusatzcontent installieren ja/nein ist auch nicht nachvollziehbar. Es ist ja quasi eine gratis Erweiterung und nichts zu kaufendes. Wie wenn ich bei einem Spiel mit Seasonpaß bei einem Update irgendwann einmal ein Update über Steam bekomme wo der DLC dabei ist.

Dann bräuchte ich nur 1 x das Update anstoßen und der Updatevorgang würde nur 1 x mit Nachfrage pausiert. 

Wenn Deine Erklärung vom Ablauf her auch logisch klingt ist es für den Nutzer total unkomfortabel und ließe sich meines Erachtens trotz alledem komfortabler gestalten. Der Launcher kann ja im Spiel das Update ziehen. Da braucht es das Steam-Update vorher nicht. Oder das Steam-Update macht auch gleich mit den Launcher.

So oder so ist es imho Kindergarten wie man trotz Integrierung in andere Systeme stellenweise immer noch sein eigenes Süppchen kochen will statt diese Prozesse kundenfreundlicher zu gestalten.


----------



## VictoryCount (6. Oktober 2020)

Muss auch mal meinen Frust loswerden. 
Nachdem Update wollte ich den Japan Erkundungsflug machen, und durfte da 4-5 CTD's in 2 Tagen erleben, zweinmal auf halbem Weg in Kobe,  und der Rest beim Anflug auf Tokio. Habe zwar nach dem ersten Mal den Schnellvorlauf genutzt, aber trotzdem, super nervig, nach  1-2h oder auch nur einer halben Stunde Flug. Dazu kamen noch andere nervige Fehler... 

Und vor dem Update lief alles prima, mag mich an keine nennenswerte Zwischenfälle erinnern, und da bin ich viel mehr geflogen. Mal schauen ob das nur in Japan so ist, wegen den zusätzlichen Daten. 

Wollte aber diesen Flug machen, da der ja wahrscheinlich nur eine gewisse Zeit online sein wird. Aber das war es auch nur bedingt wert, ist ja nur ein Flug mit hauptsächlich ein paar Hängebrücken, welche zum Teil sehr gut und zum Teil mässig aussehen. Wenn man von Kobe aus startet, fliegt man schön auf eine Hängebrücke zu, das macht schon ein bisschen mehr Stimmung als die standard Brücken. Der Schrein im Wasser und das Schloss sind auch ganz nett, was aber am schönsten war, ist die Gegend um Mount Fuji, da habe ich das Gefühl gehabt dass es die Mühen wert war, mindestens bis zum nächsten Crash  Der Anflug auf Tokio ist natürlich auch spektakulär.
War aber ein bisschen geschockt dass Japan praktisch nur aus Stadt besteht, auf jeden Fall der Teil der da abgeflogen wird. Das wäre nichts für mich...


----------



## VictoryCount (16. Oktober 2020)

Wieder ein Update und noch mehr Probleme  Hätte gerne wieder den Originalzustand zurück.
Ein paar Flüge waren ok, jetzt funktioniert gar nichts mehr. Kein Flugzeug weit und breit, manchmal einfach die Landschaft, manchmal solche komischen Gebilde: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin wohl auf Pandora gelandet...


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2020)

https://www.theregister.com/2020/10/19/google_flight_simulator_replacement/
bisserl peinlich für ms.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2020)

Was genau ist daran jetzt peinlich für MS?!

Sind Texture-Mods für, als Beispiel, Witcher 3 jetzt peinlich für CDPR?


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was genau ist daran jetzt peinlich für MS?!



weil das kartenmaterial von google (zumindest teilweise) offenbar deutlich besser als das eigene zu sein scheint.


----------



## McDrake (21. Oktober 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> https://www.theregister.com/2020/10/19/google_flight_simulator_replacement/
> bisserl peinlich für ms.


Dass google die besseren Aufnahmen, also Texturen hat, bezweiflte wohl niemandem. Dass MS abet deren Daten nimmt aber doch auch nicht, oder?
Wie das rechtlich ausschaut ist dann auch noch ne Frage.


----------



## McDrake (22. Oktober 2020)

Heute in Reallife von Kreta, genauer Iraklion, nach Zürich geflogen.
Ich war baff, als ich anfing die Küstenregionen zu erkennen von meinem Langstreckenflug mit der Cessna im FS2020.


----------



## fud1974 (27. Oktober 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Heute in Reallife von Kreta, genauer Iraklion, nach Zürich geflogen.
> Ich war baff, als ich anfing die Küstenregionen zu erkennen von meinem Langstreckenflug mit der Cessna im FS2020.



Wollt ich auch noch machen. Was sie nicht simulieren können ist die totale Überforderung vom Flughafen Iraklion bei hohen Aufkommen. Da quellen die Passagiere von den Countern der Gepäckaufgabe fast bis raus durch den Haupteingang..


----------



## fud1974 (30. Oktober 2020)

Uff.. also.. MS und Asobo und ihre Patches... hänge gerade beim Update fest.. und - Treppenwitz - mit der neuesten Windows Version scheint es so ein paar Probleme im Zusammenspiel mit dem Flight-Sim zu geben.

Tipps dazu hier:

https://flightsimulator.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360016930319


----------



## golani79 (30. Oktober 2020)

Habe letztens den Gamepass wieder gekündigt .. werde mir den FS2020 wohl später Mal holen, wenn alles ein bissl mehr "fertig" bzw ausgereifter ist.

Hatte bisher bei jedem Update Probleme .. 

@Limerick
Geht keine Kohle von M$ in die Qualitätssicherung?  [emoji14]


Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slowfox (15. August 2021)

Moin, ist hier nix mehr?
Bin auch MSFS 2020 Flieger.
Bis Dato gibt es immer noch 
Probleme nach den Updates.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. August 2021)

Hab mir letzte Woche für 90€ den Xbox Flightstick/Hotas von Thrustmasters gegönnt, bin gespannt wie es sich damit so fliegen lässt


----------



## fud1974 (15. August 2021)

Slowfox schrieb:


> Moin, ist hier nix mehr?
> Bin auch MSFS 2020 Flieger.
> Bis Dato gibt es immer noch
> Probleme nach den Updates.



Ist hier nicht so die aktive Szene.. aber da gibt es ja genug andere Anlaufstellen.

Ich schau mir das nach dem Deutschland-Map Update mal wieder an.


----------



## McDrake (15. August 2021)

Nach dem letzten (?) Update:
Halleluuuuuuia!
Als Besitzer der Ultimate(Disk)Version, braucht man keine DVD mehr um das Game zu starten.


----------



## fud1974 (15. August 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Nach dem letzten (?) Update:
> Halleluuuuuuia!
> Als Besitzer der Ultimate(Disk)Version, braucht man keine DVD mehr um das Game zu starten.



Ach, echt? Haben sie das mal geändert? Hat mich zwar nicht betroffen, aber nice, hat  ja auch nur 1 Jahr (?) oder so gedauert..


----------



## fdl-ananas (16. August 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Nach dem letzten (?) Update:
> Halleluuuuuuia!
> Als Besitzer der Ultimate(Disk)Version, braucht man keine DVD mehr um das Game zu starten.


Sicher?
Bei mir wird nach wie vor die DVD bzw. das Disk Image abgefragt.

Ansonsten ist's im ganzen aber ein schönes Update. FPS sind bei mir zwar gleich geblieben, dafür ist meine GPU zu limitert, aber jenseits dessen fühlt sich alles deutlich "glatter" und schneller an.

Nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten nerven, wie der anscheinend nicht abstellbare weiße Punkt der in der Mitte des Bildes auftaucht wenn man sich per Gamepad umschaut. Oder die Trimmung, die sich per Tastendruck nur noch in sehr viel gröberen Schritten einstellen lässt als vor dem Update...


----------

